# Hohm Slice (By Hohm Tech)



## daniel craig

*MATERIALS*​


101W
26650 powered
Flatline ohm 0.000001
Temp Control - EVERYTHING (YES, kanthal & ceramic infused too)
Solo Update & Charge port
Adaptive Fast Charge IC* *(Charge At Up To 3A)*
Baked Ceramic Symbol Layer*
31.9% less surface area than Wrecker G2
4 button system with 3 button layout
Dual-Release point battery door (slide with hand, or lift with finger)
510 with deep pocket & high tensile pin
Engineered in California...not just “designed”
500 DAY WARRANTY
*Available on Limited Edition model (as shown), release date: May 2016.

______________________________________________________________________________________




*SPECIFICATIONS*​

. Chip: FSK1, TC-XT Series (T24SMX v3.2)

. Battery: 26650-powered

. Temp Control: Ni, SS, Ti, NiCr, K, W, & Ceramic Infused (YES, temp control EVERYTHING. No limits here)

. Wattage Output; 10W -101W (all modes)

. Voltage Output; FSK1 Intellichip, automation

. Temperature Range: 200°F - 700°F

93°C - 372°C

. Ohm Resistance Range: Flatline - 0.000001Ω - 3Ω

. Temp/Watt Increments：0.1 (10-49.9: WATTS MODE)

1.0(50-101: WATTS MODE)

1.0°C (TEMP MODE)

10.0°F (TEMP MODE)

______________________________________________________________________________________

*FEATURES*​

We believe in no limits. We believe in precision. We believe in efficiency. We put quality & safety above all. welcome to the world's first device that incorporates the best of the best every mod has ever offered... now you can put all other mods to rest...


Temperature Control the "impossible"... KANTHAL NICHROME CERMIC INFUSED & everything else
+ Supports TC (K1) Kanthal, (NiCr) Nichrome, (W) Tungsten, (Ni) Nickel, (Ti)Titanium. (SS 304,316,317,430) Stainless Steel, Ceramic lnfused coils & tanks...no limits here...


Integrated FSK1 Intellichips execute multiple tasks
+ Supports variable output banding on amperage & wattage adjustments so chip does not fluctuate in wide variations *Result: increased battery life, coils, cotton, jnd (educes battery amperage stress


101W yep, ONE HUNDO + 1
Solo Update & Adaptive Fast Charge Port6
+ Supports 1.5hr charge on LE4 & 4hr on SE6


Baked ceramic symbol layer6
Dual-Release point battery door (slide with hand, lift with finger)
Battery contact footprint has 47% more surface area than traditional 150W-250W + device average
+ Candidates of measure: Fuchai 200W, Snow Wolf 200W, IPV3-Li 165W, Sigelei 15OW TC. Tesla 160W, WiSmec RX250

+ Eliminates battery contact stress, & battery power spiking


. Inside & Out 100% engineered and designed in the United States (not just "designed")
System menu & instruction manual written by English vapers, in English
Concaved FIRE button for finger ergonomics
Flatline 0.0000010Ω - 3Ω (run it all!...no limits here)
full-face push pin with high-tension spring 510
+ Ensures pure contact for utmost energy flow

* Result: eliminates another energy stress point


64Kb Onboard ROM to handle all computations of proprietary algorithms and EPT2: valuations
______________________________________________________________________________________

*Here are some video links:
*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## OhmzRaw

Looks like what I've been looking for all along. Looks stunning and 3amp charging!! and killer features! Would love to get one of these


----------



## Silver

So how does this device do temp control on kanthal?
I thought the change in resistance for kanthal as it heats up was too slight for these mods to do temp control on kanthal.

Is it just that ot can sense very small changes in resistance?
Or do you think it has a thermometer in there? Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig

Silver said:


> So how does this device do temp control on kanthal?
> I thought the change in resistance for kanthal as it heats up was too slight for these mods to do temp control on kanthal.
> 
> Is it just that ot can sense very small changes in resistance?
> Or do you think it has a thermometer in there? Lol.


How it works is a proprietary algorithm that integrates EPT (electrical ping timing). TCR is also used (kind of). FSK uses the ohm spread and not TCR value (however both area related directly to resistance change in relation to temp change). So with EPT and ohm spread, FSK is actually able to evaluate kanthal (and any other conductive material under the sun)...so, it can evaluate kanthal temp change. As kanthal gets hotter, the EPT valuations change (resistance changes but too small to reliably measure and rely on for accurate, consistent, and stable performance). It is quite complex to describe other than...it works, whereas TCR does not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

daniel craig said:


> How it works is a proprietary algorithm that integrates EPT (electrical ping timing). TCR is also used (kind of). FSK uses the ohm spread and not TCR value (however both area related directly to resistance change in relation to temp change). So with EPT and ohm spread, FSK is actually able to evaluate kanthal (and any other conductive material under the sun)...so, it can evaluate kanthal temp change. As kanthal gets hotter, the EPT valuations change (resistance changes but too small to reliably measure and rely on for accurate, consistent, and stable performance). It is quite complex to describe other than...it works, whereas TCR does not.



Ok, many thanks @daniel craig 
So its using a different method then but still based on the change in resistance as the temp changes.
Sounds like good innovation


----------



## daniel craig

Silver said:


> Ok, many thanks @daniel craig
> So its using a different method then but still based on the change in resistance as the temp changes.
> Sounds like good innovation


Yes, using these 3 methods it's able to TC any wire which even makes it better than the DNA which used TCR only.

Hohm tech really did a good job with their chip. One of the best out there and cheaper than the DNA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @daniel craig 
Am just happy to see good innovation happening
Improved vaping and improved cost. Real win!

Will be keeping an eye on this, thanks for the info


----------



## daniel craig

Silver said:


> Thanks @daniel craig
> Am just happy to see good innovation happening
> Improved vaping and improved cost. Real win!
> 
> Will be keeping an eye on this, thanks for the info


I really hope vendors will be bringing these in. This mod is excellent according to the owners of them and I have to have both the Hohm slice, and the G2 in my life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

OhmzRaw said:


> Looks like what I've been looking for all along. Looks stunning and 3amp charging!! and killer features! Would love to get one of these


Definitely a winner. I think this is the only mod I've seen that can be charged at 3A. This has the same great feautures as the G2 but smaller and has a very nice design, it's also cheaper. If you don't really vape at very high wattages then this will be the one to get. There's basically no limits with this mod at all, use any wire, build any resistance, TC everything. The FSK chip to me beats the DNA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90

my only concern with high rate charging is degraded long term battery life.
i notice a large difference in battery heat when charging batteries at 1a instead of 375ma so i could only imagine 3a
still would be nice if you in a rush and need the speed, But i wouldnt use it all the time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

@Jono90 26650 mostly have a .8C charge rate. So a 4200mAh cell will charge at 4.2 x .8 = 3.36. However, as an added safety feature, hohm tech has built in an amp monitor which essentially just watches for any amp irregularities. If battery is showing inconsistent amp delivery, the AFC IC will pull back power and charge below amp irregularities are being discovered.

Their (Hohm Tech) Hohm Grown cell is a full 1C charge rate, so it can actually charge at up to 4.3A (safely).


----------



## OhmzRaw

I hope this one makes it here. I prefer this one more than the G2 because of its size, don't really feel the need to have a high wattage device.


----------



## kev mac

daniel craig said:


> View attachment 59922
> 
> 
> *MATERIALS*​
> 
> 
> 101W
> 26650 powered
> Flatline ohm 0.000001
> Temp Control - EVERYTHING (YES, kanthal & ceramic infused too)
> Solo Update & Charge port
> Adaptive Fast Charge IC* *(Charge At Up To 3A)*
> Baked Ceramic Symbol Layer*
> 31.9% less surface area than Wrecker G2
> 4 button system with 3 button layout
> Dual-Release point battery door (slide with hand, or lift with finger)
> 510 with deep pocket & high tensile pin
> Engineered in California...not just “designed”
> 500 DAY WARRANTY
> *Available on Limited Edition model (as shown), release date: May 2016.
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> View attachment 59927
> 
> 
> *SPECIFICATIONS*​
> 
> . Chip: FSK1, TC-XT Series (T24SMX v3.2)
> 
> . Battery: 26650-powered
> 
> . Temp Control: Ni, SS, Ti, NiCr, K, W, & Ceramic Infused (YES, temp control EVERYTHING. No limits here)
> 
> . Wattage Output; 10W -101W (all modes)
> 
> . Voltage Output; FSK1 Intellichip, automation
> 
> . Temperature Range: 200°F - 700°F
> 
> 93°C - 372°C
> 
> . Ohm Resistance Range: Flatline - 0.000001Ω - 3Ω
> 
> . Temp/Watt Increments：0.1 (10-49.9: WATTS MODE)
> 
> 1.0(50-101: WATTS MODE)
> 
> 1.0°C (TEMP MODE)
> 
> 10.0°F (TEMP MODE)
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *FEATURES*​
> 
> We believe in no limits. We believe in precision. We believe in efficiency. We put quality & safety above all. welcome to the world's first device that incorporates the best of the best every mod has ever offered... now you can put all other mods to rest...
> 
> 
> Temperature Control the "impossible"... KANTHAL NICHROME CERMIC INFUSED & everything else
> + Supports TC (K1) Kanthal, (NiCr) Nichrome, (W) Tungsten, (Ni) Nickel, (Ti)Titanium. (SS 304,316,317,430) Stainless Steel, Ceramic lnfused coils & tanks...no limits here...
> 
> 
> Integrated FSK1 Intellichips execute multiple tasks
> + Supports variable output banding on amperage & wattage adjustments so chip does not fluctuate in wide variations *Result: increased battery life, coils, cotton, jnd (educes battery amperage stress
> 
> 
> 101W yep, ONE HUNDO + 1
> Solo Update & Adaptive Fast Charge Port6
> + Supports 1.5hr charge on LE4 & 4hr on SE6
> 
> 
> Baked ceramic symbol layer6
> Dual-Release point battery door (slide with hand, lift with finger)
> Battery contact footprint has 47% more surface area than traditional 150W-250W + device average
> + Candidates of measure: Fuchai 200W, Snow Wolf 200W, IPV3-Li 165W, Sigelei 15OW TC. Tesla 160W, WiSmec RX250
> 
> + Eliminates battery contact stress, & battery power spiking
> 
> 
> . Inside & Out 100% engineered and designed in the United States (not just "designed")
> System menu & instruction manual written by English vapers, in English
> Concaved FIRE button for finger ergonomics
> Flatline 0.0000010Ω - 3Ω (run it all!...no limits here)
> full-face push pin with high-tension spring 510
> + Ensures pure contact for utmost energy flow
> 
> * Result: eliminates another energy stress point
> 
> 
> 64Kb Onboard ROM to handle all computations of proprietary algorithms and EPT2: valuations
> ______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Here are some video links:
> *



I am waiting for my Hohm Slice that I ordered a week ago and was wondering if any forum members own or have tried one.I found it at Go-Evape for $49.00usd.w/free shipping.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

kev mac said:


> I am waiting for my Hohm Slice that I ordered a week ago and was wondering if any forum members own or have tried one.I found it at Go-Evape for $49.00usd.w/free shipping.


IIRC I think @Sprint has a HOHM Slice. maybe he can give some input.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## stevie g

@kev mac yes I own one. First tell me why you gave me a disagree rating today

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig

kev mac said:


> I am waiting for my Hohm Slice that I ordered a week ago and was wondering if any forum members own or have tried one.I found it at Go-Evape for $49.00usd.w/free shipping.


You will be happy with this mod. Keep in mind there is a slight learning curve as to how to TC kanthal correctly etc. You can watch the video in YouTube by hohm tech. The guy does an excellent video in detail as to how to use the mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Got mine to today... So far so good!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig

Rude Rudi said:


> Got mine to today... So far so good!


You will love it, check out their video in YouTube if you need any help.


----------



## Rude Rudi

I will - need some help with the settings...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g

Press mode 3x for a different menu and you can cycle through 3 settings menus.

To enter advanced menu hold down mode and +- buttons for 3 seconds.

Don't bother trying Kanthal as finding the FSK curve is difficult, I think we need to start a thread for FSK values on Kanthal to see what people get working.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

Always fire mod before putting on new atomiser to reset ohm detection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Sprint said:


> Press mode 3x for a different menu and you can cycle through 3 settings menus.
> 
> To enter advanced menu hold down mode and +- buttons for 3 seconds.
> 
> Don't bother trying Kanthal as finding the FSK curve is difficult, I think we need to start a thread for FSK values on Kanthal to see what people get working.


It will always differ, the mod uses various techniques to determine the value. Check out their video and see how they do it.


----------



## Larry

currently running 0.94 ohm 26/32g clapton 6 wrap single coil in Kanthal TC Mode. FSK - 35%, 30W, 450 F = beautiful vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig

Also keep in mind that it won't be so accurate when using RTA or RDA because when using these there are other factors that affect the FSK curve such as wicking, airflow etc. It will work best when using a tank.


----------



## incredible_hullk

wow keen...anything that can tc kanthal is a win but..alien technology?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

I get this intermittent flash across the bottom of the screen - like a little flash of light from left to right when on standby...?
I updated the firmware but it is still there - anyone else notice this or do I had a dud?
Also, I got a small smudge on the paint - battery cover.

Should I send it back to Sir Vape?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g

Nope never noticed this. Is there a new firmware out, I thought V1.2.3 was the latest


----------



## Rude Rudi

Sprint said:


> Nope never noticed this. Is there a new firmware out, I thought V1.2.3 was the latest



1.2.3 it is... Did it to make sure...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance

Mine arrived in vapemail form in Cape Town last Tuesday but i am sitting in a hotel up north. Damn, i am feeling extra homesick right now! Only getting a 17:20 flight back to civilisation tomorrow!


----------



## stevie g

Just tried it on Kanthal TC and was blown away how easy it was to get it working. 

Put it in TC KANTHAL adjust FSK curve to 25% and bam perfect TC scaling.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rude Rudi

Has anyone tried the 'fast charging' via the usb cable?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

Sprint said:


> Just tried it on Kanthal TC and was blown away how easy it was to get it working.
> 
> Put it in TC KANTHAL adjust FSK curve to 25% and bam perfect TC scaling.



I struggled with that - what temp did u pit in on?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g

The temp is just an approximation, you need to adjust FSK to where you feel is right for the temp you set.

Then make sure the TC scales up and down with the temperature because if you're not in the correct range it will just output @max


----------



## stevie g

Rude Rudi said:


> Has anyone tried the 'fast charging' via the usb cable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yes @2amp which is my most powerful chargers ability. 10% to 100% in roughly an hour.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Sprint said:


> yes @2amp which is my most powerful chargers ability. 10% to 100% in roughly an hour.



Good lord!

I presume usb to plug point?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Sprint said:


> yes @2amp which is my most powerful chargers ability. 10% to 100% in roughly an hour.


my word...that is brilliant...as fast as an exploding samsung..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Sprint said:


> The temp is just an approximation, you need to adjust FSK to where you feel is right for the temp you set.
> 
> Then make sure the TC scales up and down with the temperature because if you're not in the correct range it will just output @max



Thanks - will give it a go.

BTW, I returned my unit and got a new unit yesterday. Used it the whole day today and very happy. I'm on wattage mode as I have not had time to dig through the settings... Will play over the weekend


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

incredible_hullk said:


> my word...that is brilliant...as fast as an exploding samsung..




LOL!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks - will give it a go.
> 
> BTW, I returned my unit and got a new unit yesterday. Used it the whole day today and very happy. I'm on wattage mode as I have not had time to dig through the settings... Will play over the weekend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


just a tip for Kanthal TC is put it in Kanthal mode. I know this sounds obvious but in the manual they advise you leave it is XXX mode, I couldn't get it working in that mode but Kanthal mode was quite easy.

I'd say start FSK curve at 10% and work upwards in 10s. I've had all my success below FSK 30%


----------



## Waine

This Mod looks a bit complicated. I am seriously considering getting one. I like mods with 26650 Batteries. Is it user friendly?


----------



## kev mac

Raindance said:


> Mine arrived in vapemail form in Cape Town last Tuesday but i am sitting in a hotel up north. Damn, i am feeling extra homesick right now! Only getting a 17:20 flight back to civilisation tomorrow!


Still waiting for mine on backorder it's been 2wks.The site i bought it from sells them for 49.95usd.w/ free shipping so I think they got overwhelmed with orders,so now I wait.This is what happens when you try to save a few bucks.lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

Waine said:


> This Mod looks a bit complicated. I am seriously considering getting one. I like mods with 26650 Batteries. Is it user friendly?


It does have a learning curve. It isn't as easy to operate as a joyetech mod and that's understandable since this mod has much more functionality. To get an idea of the user interface and basic navigation, check out their video on YouTube. Search for a channel called "hohm tech".


----------



## Waine

I saw the clip with the dude who seems to own the company from California. He made it sound a little complicated. But I am willing to learn, if the mod gets some good reviews on this forum. I also enjoy: "Limited editions". The engraving on the surface looks very cool. I like the red / orange ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

It is as easy as an other TC device but has more depth if you want.

You don't need to go complicated if you just want to TC SS.


----------



## Waine

Sprint said:


> It is as easy as an other TC device but has more depth if you want.
> 
> You don't need to go complicated if you just want to TC SS.



Thanks. VW and TC SS will suit me fine. I like the price for what you get and the free 26650 battery. It seems like one the best value for money high end VW mods on the Sir Vape website.

I have yet to try Nichrome RTA built coils, but will soon. I see it has Nichrome TC too, if I'm not mistaken. (As well as Nickel)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave1

Rude Rudi said:


> Has anyone tried the 'fast charging' via the usb cable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have an 8 port 30A USB DIY charging station and it charges from low bat to full in an hour, about the same as the 2.1A USB wall charger. Does full charge in the i4 Nitecore in over 2 hours. Top up charges from about 70% to full under 20 mins. 

Had TC working on the ccell 0.9 ceramic working when I first got it. First try at TC I hit the ccell at 400 deg Celsius and think I actually exhaled smoke. Made sure I check settings properly, twice before playing from then on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Waine said:


> Thanks. VW and TC SS will suit me fine. I like the price for what you get and the free 26650 battery. It seems like one the best value for money high end VW mods on the Sir Vape website.
> 
> I have yet to try Nichrome RTA built coils, but will soon. I see it has Nichrome TC too, if I'm not mistaken. (As well as Nickel)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It can TC not only those wires but every wire under the sun.


----------



## Kalashnikov

So anyone with this has the play on the battery door been fixed?


----------



## Rude Rudi

Kalashnikov said:


> So anyone with this has the play on the battery door been fixed?



Nope - it's not a big deal though - the critics point to that as a flaw (as they would). It is so minor that you will hardly notice. I only noticed it once I was alerted by the naysayers - in the real world it has ZERO impact on your vaping experience. 

The door does not fall off/come off during regular use - me thinks it is caused by the ribbon to remove the battery... 

Don't worry about it...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Rude Rudi said:


> Nope - it's not a big deal though - the critics point to that as a flaw (as they would). It is so minor that you will hardly notice. I only noticed it once I was alerted by the naysayers - in the real world it has ZERO impact on your vaping experience.
> 
> The door does not fall off/come off during regular use - me thinks it is caused by the ribbon to remove the battery...
> 
> Don't worry about it...


Would like to see some pictures of your guys devices . i cant decide on black or red. Is the paint with lasting?


----------



## Rude Rudi

Kalashnikov said:


> Would like to see some pictures of your guys devices . i cant decide on black or red. Is the paint with lasting?



As it is pretty new, its difficult to say how long the paint will last. The Youtube reviews raved about the built and paint quality - ultimately it depends how you look after your device...


----------



## Kalashnikov

Rude Rudi said:


> As it is pretty new, its difficult to say how long the paint will last. The Youtube reviews raved about the built and paint quality - ultimately it depends how you look after your device...
> View attachment 67965


Thanks bud. About to place a order. I think im just excited for fast charging. It sold me on the mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

My opinion  is that the paint job is baked onto the metal and will never flake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

BTW, I stuck an iJoy 26650 battery in today (3.7V, 4200mAh), as aposed to the Hohm battery which came with it, and it seems to be performing better... Used it exclusively today and battery % on 48%.

Anyone else tried another battery?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VapingSquid

Raindance said:


> Mine arrived in vapemail form in Cape Town last Tuesday but i am sitting in a hotel up north. Damn, i am feeling extra homesick right now! Only getting a 17:20 flight back to civilisation tomorrow!



You do mean, OHMsick...don't you?

Sorry. Just had to. Enjoy the awesome looking device. This things look like a great combo between power, battery life, features and build quality!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

Rude Rudi said:


> BTW, I stuck an iJoy 26650 battery in today (3.7V, 4200mAh), as aposed to the Hohm battery which came with it, and it seems to be performing better... Used it exclusively today and battery % on 48%.
> 
> Anyone else tried another battery?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Their battery is made by the same company that makes LG batteries (Indonesia Chemistry). With the Hohm grown batteries, you can charge safely at 4A. I'm not sure with charging at 4A on the iJoy battery. Their battery should last longer since its 4307mah.


----------



## kev mac

daniel craig said:


> It does have a learning curve. It isn't as easy to operate as a joyetech mod and that's understandable since this mod has much more functionality. To get an idea of the user interface and basic navigation, check out their video on YouTube. Search for a channel called "hohm tech".


I hear you Daniel,mine just arrived in the mail today and I'm already scratching my head. I will hit up YouTube and see what I can do. It should keep me busy for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Kalashnikov said:


> So anyone with this has the play on the battery door been fixed?


Got mine today,no play in the door.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

kev mac said:


> I hear you Daniel,mine just arrived in the mail today and I'm already scratching my head. I will hit up YouTube and see what I can do. It should keep me busy for a while.


Yeah the guys do an extremely good video to show new users how to use the mod properly. Once you set it up properly I don't think you will want to use any other mod.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Flatline resistance... Oh. My. Gods. I need it really badly.


----------



## Raindance

jl10101 said:


> You do mean, OHMsick...don't you?
> 
> Sorry. Just had to. Enjoy the awesome looking device. This things look like a great combo between power, battery life, features and build quality!



Some excellent binary thinking there! Lol. Good one!

Got home and opened the vapemail before even removing my luggage from the car... (Note to self... remove luggage from car.) and received instant relief from feeling Hohmsick.

As response to some other comments above:
1. The battery door has some play but as mentioned before if no one mentioned it I would probably not have noticed. This is really a non issue.
2. The paint job is flawless although the OHM motives are not as pronounced as in the pictures. At first i thought they sent me the plain one but once out of the box and seen in a different light (and putting my glasses on) they became rather obvious in an unobtrusive way. Adds a touch of class I think.
3. Basic menu settings are rather intuitive although I have not ventured far into the advanced stuff. That is what today is for... (note to self... unpack car first..)
4. Presents a nice ergonomic fit in hand although the ridge on the bottom can be somewhat uncomfortable when holding it in the "over and under" style. See Pic.
5. It is growing on me despite my first impressions being somewhat apprehensive. My decision to buy was mainly motivated by the FSK chip technology I did/still feel that the overall design is a bit plain. I was considering Lost Vape Therion DNA75W as an alternative as I love its appearance. I guess it was a case of function over form and it may be unfair to compare the two builds as the Therion is twice the price.



The over and under hold.



The ridge on the bottom.

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Loving the reviews on this Mod. Please keep them coming. I am so keen on this one so far.


----------



## kev mac

daniel craig said:


> Yeah the guys do an extremely good video to show new users how to use the mod properly. Once you set it up properly I don't think you will want to use any other mod.


Went on line to try to learn to vape kanthal on temperature control and finally came up with 35w at 490 degrees on my melo tank and l must say it is quite a good vape.I'm really enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

@kev mac , I am using dual Kanthal Claptons at 0.38Ohm. What are you using?


----------



## Rude Rudi

Anyone using a TFV8 on it? Please share the settings for the pre-built coil...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac

Raindance said:


> @kev mac , I am using dual Kanthal Claptons at 0.38Ohm. What are you using?


I'm using a .50 kanthal coil head on the Melo.Are you doing a tank or rda? I would really like to be able to drip w/ kanthal on t.c.


----------



## kev mac

Rude Rudi said:


> Anyone using a TFV8 on it? Please share the settings for the pre-built coil...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw a couple of videos on YouTube w/ that tank on the slice. I am sure you can Google it.


----------



## kev mac

Waine said:


> Loving the reviews on this Mod. Please keep them coming. I am so keen on this one so far.


@Waine I have had mine for 3days and I love it.If a tech-boob like me can get it to work,anyone can.Got mine on line for $49.00+ free shipping,the limited edition.can'tbeat that! Now if I can only figure out how to drip w/, kanthal on tc. I 'll be in hog heaven.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

kev mac said:


> I'm using a .50 kanthal coil head on the Melo.Are you doing a tank or rda? I would really like to be able to drip w/ kanthal on t.c.



@kev mac. Using an OBS Crius RTA. My coils are not perfect and I have intermittent problems. I think the dual coils may mess the chip around as well. Will use it on a Subtank with an RBA next to see if performance improves with a single coil. I think it would work on an RDA but I have not tried.


----------



## kev mac

Raindance said:


> @kev mac. Using an OBS Crius RTA. My coils are not perfect and I have intermittent problems. I think the dual coils may mess the chip around as well. Will use it on a Subtank with an RBA next to see if performance improves with a single coil. I think it would work on an RDA but I have not tried.


@Raindance I just ordered an Atlantis Cleito as it seems the rule of thumb is subtanks w/prepare coil heads are the easiest to sync up with the Slice.That said I look forward to trying RTAs+RBAs on the Adv. Insanity menu when I get the courage,but dispite being a drip lover this mod has got me revisiting the subtank scene.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

hi guys..

whats the feeling towards the kantthal tc on rebuildables..do you find consistency in flavour once you hit your fsk sweetspot?

Basically, Im hoping that this tech gives you consistency in flavour even whilst temps increase

Thanks


----------



## Kalashnikov

Awaiting delivery with serpent mini 25 mm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

@incredible_hullk, I still need to build something less messed up than the dual Claptons I have in there now. I did mess this one up but I was too much in a hurry to try the Kanthall TC function to redo a better one.


----------



## kev mac

incredible_hullk said:


> hi guys..
> 
> whats the feeling towards the kantthal tc on rebuildables..do you find consistency in flavour once you hit your fsk sweetspot?
> 
> Basically, Im hoping that this tech gives you consistency in flavour even whilst temps increase
> 
> Thanks


Working toward trying the rda-rta thing but the t.c.on prebuilt kanthal heads is giving me a superior experience,better than I expected plus very consistent surprisingly very"set it and forget it".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Guys,

Clearly Im a retard...How do I change to kanthal or XXX mode...I need to watch some vids tonight but help right now would be appreciated

$hit...this is learning to drive walk agn...my gosh


----------



## Rude Rudi

incredible_hullk said:


> Guys,
> 
> Clearly Im a retard...How do I change to kanthal or XXX mode...I need to watch some vids tonight but help right now would be appreciated
> 
> $hit...this is learning to drive walk agn...my gosh



Push the mode button (above fire button) 3 times to go between the different options.

So 3 x for the first option = Ni, Ti, SS, W, then 3 times again for Kanthal, NiCr, xXx, and 3 times again for Watts mode.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rude Rudi said:


> Push the mode button (above fire button) 3 times to go between the different options.
> 
> So 3 x for the first option = Ni, Ti, SS, W, then 3 times again for Kanthal, NiCr, xXx, and 3 times again for Watts mode.



Thanks bud...was nearly in tears here...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

incredible_hullk said:


> Thanks bud...was nearly in tears here...


Yup that was me even. i was struggling for so long


----------



## incredible_hullk

Oh my word...this thing works!!!!!!

Petri with dual kanthal coils...o.45 ohm

Kept my FSK at 50% for now...will play at home

This thing is a winner...300 degrees nice warm vape...dropped it to 100 degrees ice cold meh vape.. auto TC enabled so its not showing the watts but showing "auto" above the temp

Not even in XXX mode...straight TC kanthal mode and no issues

I even switched auto control off, pumped it to 101W and vaped at 300 degrees for a nice vape for like 5 seconds...just in the name of science...no burnt cotton nada

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Oh Yeah im so happy with this setup. Serpent 25 fits perfect

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Kalashnikov said:


> Oh Yeah im so happy with this setup. Serpent 25 fits perfect
> View attachment 68554



Thanks @Kalashnikov ...was wondering abt 25 setups fitting


----------



## incredible_hullk

I think the marketing nonsense is true...this is gonna be my last regulated mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

incredible_hullk said:


> Thanks @Kalashnikov ...was wondering abt 25 setups fitting


absolutely no overhang.


----------



## Kalashnikov

What settings are you guys using for temp curve on kanthal. I played around a bit trying to get no vape at 100C and my sweet spot at 200C and 300 boiling hot so ended up setting at 1.6% . sound right?


----------



## Rude Rudi

incredible_hullk said:


> Oh my word...this thing works!!!!!!
> 
> Petri with dual kanthal coils...o.45 ohm
> 
> Kept my FSK at 50% for now...will play at home
> 
> This thing is a winner...300 degrees nice warm vape...dropped it to 100 degrees ice cold meh vape.. auto TC enabled so its not showing the watts but showing "auto" above the temp
> 
> Not even in XXX mode...straight TC kanthal mode and no issues
> 
> I even switched auto control off, pumped it to 101W and vaped at 300 degrees for a nice vape for like 5 seconds...just in the name of science...no burnt cotton nada



That it is... I've tried a few configurations and getting there slowly... Most users do not use the auto temp control function as it hampers a nice hard draw.

I currently have a Uwell Crown 2 on it, SS, 316, 40 w at 500F - works like a bomb.

I did the TFV8 on standard Wattage mode and it kicked ass!


----------



## incredible_hullk

Kalashnikov said:


> What settings are you guys using for temp curve on kanthal. I played around a bit trying to get no vape at 100C and my sweet spot at 200C and 300 boiling hot so ended up setting at 1.6% . sound right?


@Kalashnikov ...how did you enter a decimal in the FSk...mine increments in 1%


----------



## Raindance

I did not take a photo but I noticed the following:

When turning off Auto+ TC control with the TC Level set to Max Insanity, the mod shows a wattage setting of 151W when using own build twin Kanthal Clapton coils. This disappears as soon as the fire button is pressed. Seems this mod is capable of more than 101W in the auto mode. Anyone else notice or know more about this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Eish...confusion more... When I watched the video, it seemed so simple...!


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Anyone know what the Hohm slice is going for?


----------



## incredible_hullk

@SmokeyJoe R1250 with a 26650 battery included..


----------



## SmokeyJoe

incredible_hullk said:


> @SmokeyJoe R1250 with a 26650 battery included..



Thanks!


----------



## Kalashnikov

incredible_hullk said:


> @Kalashnikov ...how did you enter a decimal in the FSk...mine increments in 1%


Maybe its been software updated??


----------



## incredible_hullk

Kalashnikov said:


> Maybe its been software updated??



Im on 1.2.3


----------



## Kalashnikov

ok so it incremnts at 0.1 once you under 10% @incredible_hullk

Edit -- And only in xxx mode not in kanthal

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DougP

I'm keen to get the slice. 
Straight up is this device worth it for simplistic use or this like the reuleaux DNA 200 when it came out where you had to spend hours hunched over your PC on escribe scratching your head trying to configure it. 
Looking at what can be done on it, it sounds like once you get it setup right it can be an amazing mod. 
My concern is until that point can you at least Vape away merely in power mode whilst you go through the customizing learning curve

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kev mac

incredible_hullk said:


> Guys,
> 
> Clearly Im a retard...How do I change to kanthal or XXX mode...I need to watch some vids tonight but help right now would be appreciated
> 
> $hit...this is learning to drive walk agn...my gosh


I sympathize with you, I am a tech-boob and sort of figured it out by accident.l'm getting a great kanthal vape on T.C. with my melo tank but l can't figure how to switch to my clieto tank.Guess you won't be the only one on line watching videos tonight.p. s. The manual more or less explains what the functions are but not so much how to imo.


----------



## stevie g

Blends Of Distinction said:


> I'm keen to get the slice.
> Straight up is this device worth it for simplistic use or this like the reuleaux DNA 200 when it came out where you had to spend hours hunched over your PC on escribe scratching your head trying to configure it.
> Looking at what can be done on it, it sounds like once you get it setup right it can be an amazing mod.
> My concern is until that point can you at least Vape away merely in power mode whilst you go through the customizing learning curve


it has a very nice output in watt mode worth it for that alone. Lots of setting to fiddle with but only for fun if you just stick to watt mode it vapes like a DNA board, smooth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g

Kalashnikov said:


> What settings are you guys using for temp curve on kanthal. I played around a bit trying to get no vape at 100C and my sweet spot at 200C and 300 boiling hot so ended up setting at 1.6% . sound right?


my build was parallel Kanthal dual coil 26g ohming out @0.46 and my FSK @30% gave a good TC range.


----------



## arbdullah

Kalashnikov said:


> Oh Yeah im so happy with this setup. Serpent 25 fits perfect
> View attachment 68554


I'm pretty sure that the Serpent comes with some red o-rings in one of the baggies.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Sprint said:


> my build was parallel Kanthal dual coil 26g ohming out @0.46 and my FSK @30% gave a good TC range.



yeah @Sprint ...thats pretty much what settled for on 26g 0.44 ohm


----------



## incredible_hullk

so just tried my diy strawberry cheesecake on a kanthal coil...non fsk mod first hit stunning downhill very quickly after each hit as it is sensitive to heat changes. same tank...fsk....15 hits in a row each one tasting exactly as the first hit...on a single coil nogal. im in heaaaven

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DougP

@Sprint tx for the feedback much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

arbdullah said:


> I'm pretty sure that the Serpent comes with some red o-rings in one of the baggies.


Yup first thing i did was try replace them with red one. But i could not seperate the glass from the top so i just left it. Dont wanna break a glass on the first day lol


----------



## Kalashnikov

I really think this device needs a cover tho. Its such a slippery little bugger

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Kalashnikov said:


> I really think this device needs a cover tho. Its such a slippery little bugger



You're just paranoid  

PS that battery sag tho!


----------



## incredible_hullk

Yiannaki said:


> You're just paranoid
> 
> PS that battery sag tho!



I think the hohm grown battery is damn lousy...gonna get me some proper 26650s today and try it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

incredible_hullk said:


> I think the hohm grown battery is damn lousy...gonna get me some proper 26650s today and try it out


How are you charging it? I noticed something. It was dying a bit fast yesterday when i got it. So i basically drained it to about 20% then i recharged it over night in a external charger. Now today its been a lot better. Battery life on 78% and thats since being off charge since half 6 this morning. Vaping at about 45W in TC. @Yiannaki now my battery has stopped doing the saggy thing lol. It goes down by 2% when firing.

So i think you gotta give it a full charge externally just to get the chip aligned with the battery

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Kalashnikov said:


> How are you charging it? I noticed something. It was dying a bit fast yesterday when i got it. So i basically drained it to about 20% then i recharged it over night in a external charger. Now today its been a lot better. Battery life on 78% and thats since being off charge since half 6 this morning. Vaping at about 45W in TC. @Yiannaki now my battery has stopped doing the saggy thing lol. It goes down by 2% when firing.
> 
> So i think you gotta give it a full charge externally just to get the chip aligned with the battery



Shot...gonna try the external tonight...been charging via usb


----------



## Yiannaki

Kalashnikov said:


> How are you charging it? I noticed something. It was dying a bit fast yesterday when i got it. So i basically drained it to about 20% then i recharged it over night in a external charger. Now today its been a lot better. Battery life on 78% and thats since being off charge since half 6 this morning. Vaping at about 45W in TC. @Yiannaki now my battery has stopped doing the saggy thing lol. It goes down by 2% when firing.
> 
> So i think you gotta give it a full charge externally just to get the chip aligned with the battery


I'm no expert when it comes to batteries by any means.

But I'm wondering... is a slower 1amp charge from the charger perhaps better for the battery and possibly the reason it's holding up better today. 

Maybe it would be worthwhile to do a few cycles in each at a consistent power and resistance to see if this could be the case?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov

Yiannaki said:


> I'm no expert when it comes to batteries by any means.
> 
> But I'm wondering... is a slower 1amp charge from the charger perhaps better for the battery and possibly the reason it's holding up better today.
> 
> Maybe it would be worthwhile to do a few cycles in each at a consistent power and resistance to see if this could be the case?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Technically its designed to be charged at up to 4Amps. I think charging it with usb is fine. I think it just needed the mod to know what 100% was. Cause the batter comes charged at 60%. So your mod has a tough time trying to calibrate. Once you put in a full battery it will have much better chance at monitoring the battery. Its calibration bro


----------



## Yiannaki

Kalashnikov said:


> Technically its designed to be charged at up to 4Amps. I think charging it with usb is fine. I think it just needed the mod to know what 100% was. Cause the batter comes charged at 60%. So your mod has a tough time trying to calibrate. Once you put in a full battery it will have much better chance at monitoring the battery. Its calibration bro


That calibration tho

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov

Yiannaki said:


> That calibration tho
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Calibration is life bruh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Kalashnikov said:


> Calibration is life bruh



do you even calibrate bro?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Yiannaki said:


> do you even calibrate bro?


Calibrating all day Errday

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Kalashnikov said:


> Calibration is life bruh



Good one...beer in one hand, mod in the other is calibration enuf....must calibrate every few days for optimal performance

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

incredible_hullk said:


> Good one...beer in one hand, mod in the other is calibration enuf....must calibrate every few days for optimal performance


Calibration = MindBlown


----------



## stevie g

incredible_hullk said:


> I think the hohm grown battery is damn lousy...gonna get me some proper 26650s today and try it out


That battery is the second best on the market and I find it works equally as good as the current king of 26650s the Ijoy 26650 40A.

You'll get used to how sensitive and accurate the FSK is. For instance if I let the battery rest after a few high wattage pulls the the percentage numbers slowly creep up by around 5% as the battery is recovering some of its charge.

It could also be that 26650s behave differently in how the volt meter reports it to 18650s which you aren't used to.

Coming from a 18650 LG HG2 3000mah to an 26650 4300mah I can appreciate the extra 44% run time the 26650 gives me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Sprint said:


> That battery is the second best on the market and I find it works equally as good as the current king of 26650s the Ijoy 26650 40A.
> 
> You'll get used to how sensitive and accurate the FSK is. For instance if I let the battery rest after a few high wattage pulls the the percentage numbers slowly creep up by around 5% as the battery is recovering some of its charge.
> 
> It could also be that 26650s behave differently in how the volt meter reports it to 18650s which you aren't used to.
> 
> Coming from a 18650 LG HG2 3000mah to an 26650 4300mah I can appreciate the extra 44% run time the 26650 gives me.


thanks @Sprint...will give it a try for a couple of days


----------



## stevie g

Big ups to Ijoy for creating a single cell 26650 that can run at 30A or 126 watts, thats quality.
Hohm grown cell = 23A or 96 watts


----------



## Rude Rudi

Yip, I alternate between the Ijoy and the Hohm grown. I do get better life from the Ijoy...

I charge both on the charger - only Hohm grown in device if in a rush...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g

Rude Rudi said:


> Yip, I alternate between the Ijoy and the Hohm grown. I do get better life from the Ijoy...
> 
> I charge both on the charger - only Hohm grown in device if in a rush...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


me too.

I'm wondering what wattage you vape at. 50w downwards they equal.

50w upwards Ijoy kills it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Sprint said:


> me too.
> 
> I'm wondering what wattage you vape at. 50w downwards they equal.
> 
> 50w upwards Ijoy kills it.



I've been using various tanks and combinations - on the Crown 2 this week at 40 and find the iJoy just pips it. On the TFV8 it's a different matter...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Sprint said:


> Big ups to Ijoy for creating a single cell 26650 that can run at 30A or 126 watts, thats quality.
> Hohm grown cell = 23A or 96 watts


The Hohm Grown cell is a 32.3A cell according to the spec sheet and tests by Indonesia Chemistry and Bofuneng Batt Co.


----------



## stevie g

daniel craig said:


> The Hohm Grown cell is a 32.3A cell according to the spec sheet and tests by Indonesia Chemistry and Bofuneng Batt Co.


it's a 23A according to Mooch. I trust Mooch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

incredible_hullk said:


> so just tried my diy strawberry cheesecake on a kanthal coil...non fsk mod first hit stunning downhill very quickly after each hit as it is sensitive to heat changes. same tank...fsk....15 hits in a row each one tasting exactly as the first hit...on a single coil nogal. im in heaaaven


I must say the Slice is a beastly beauty.,50 bucks for my limited edition, If it isn't the vape gear of the year it's damn close.Inovation,performance and a great price what more can one want?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

kev mac said:


> I must say the Slice is a beastly beauty.,50 bucks for my limited edition, If it isn't the vape gear of the year it's damn close.Inovation,performance and a great price what more can one want?


agree...its stunning and 1 battery instead of 2 or 3.its crazy the cost of batteries relative to device nowadays..i reckon its gadget of the year, hell if not since gadget of all time since vaping began

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g

Yeah I agree. I want another one now.


----------



## incredible_hullk

only thing i wud change is preheat and sumwhere that explains how to dial the right fsk


----------



## Raindance

daniel craig said:


> The Hohm Grown cell is a 32.3A cell according to the spec sheet and tests by Indonesia Chemistry and Bofuneng Batt Co.





Sprint said:


> it's a 23A according to Mooch. I trust Mooch.



Have to agree the standard battery is a bit weak soft in the pants. Running a Brillpower 4500 80Amp (Claimed) in there now and the difference is highly noticeable. Having a percentage readout also changes ones experience as knowing exactly what is left in the battery versus estimating it using blocks or a bar makes one more aware of battery drain rate.

The only complaint I have about the mod are the sharp edges. Top and bottom. Paired it with a Limitless XL RTA with a single coil build at the moment and have not used any of my other mods since Friday. This is a beauty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Just changed out the Brillpower. 1.5 days on a single charge. That is four and a half tanks of juice on 190C to 240C tc. I am chuffed! This mod has seriously demoted all my other mods.

I am not taking it to work tomorrow, I will miss it! Must give the Cuboid a fair chance though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Raindance said:


> Just changed out the Brillpower. 1.5 days on a single charge. That is four and a half tanks of juice on 190C to 240C tc. I am chuffed! This mod has seriously demoted all my other mods.
> 
> I am not taking it to work tomorrow, I will miss it! Must give the Cuboid a fair chance though.


Agreed. Have stopped using my minikin even. Just due to how fast this thing can charge. Strangely tho i think it does Kanthal TC much better than Stainless

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Do you guys lock your resistance for kanthal tc? in xxx mode


----------



## incredible_hullk

Kalashnikov said:


> Do you guys lock your resistance for kanthal tc? in xxx mode



@Kalashnikov...I dont lock since I heard that for optimal performance you must not lock

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

incredible_hullk said:


> @Kalashnikov...I dont lock since I heard that for optimal performance you must not lock


I heard that for the auto tc mode. But that only seems to work for stock coils. Not sure about normal tc


----------



## incredible_hullk

Kalashnikov said:


> I heard that for the auto tc mode. But that only seems to work for stock coils. Not sure about normal tc



hmmm good point..will try tonight...trying a SS clapton build today


----------



## Rude Rudi

I'm using the standard wattage mode at this stage - still intimidated by the TC and FSK settings...

Can anyone perhaps assist with basic settings for me?

I have a Uwell Crown 2 on it (today) with a 0.54o coil, SS.




Thanks!


----------



## Kalashnikov

Try auto TC mode. Enable it in settings. Then set the auto TC level to maybe 51% insane. Then all you need to do is adjust your temp. It will adjust wattage for you. It worked great when i tried it on the smok tfv8

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## stevie g

Just remember to fire it with atomiser off to reset the resistance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

New software update btw - - http://hohmtech.com/product/hohm-slice/

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

That was the quickest, most painless update I have ever done..


----------



## Kalashnikov

incredible_hullk said:


> That was the quickest, most painless update I have ever done..


Great now how do you do it lol. I opened the exe plugged my device. Not picking it up
I did turn on upgrade port


----------



## Kalashnikov

incredible_hullk said:


> That was the quickest, most painless update I have ever done..


Ok got it now. Didnt download the dfu file

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

Yay just pulled the pin and getting mine on Wednesday 
Now this is the part where I start getting nervous 
Ohm's Law 
Ohm's Law 
Breath in 
Breath out

From the experts on here ....
Is there any 
DONT'S and NEVERS that I as a complete newbie to this technology need to know

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## stevie g

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Yay just pulled the pin and getting mine on Wednesday
> Now this is the part where I start getting nervous
> Ohm's Law
> Ohm's Law
> Breath in
> Breath out
> 
> From the experts on here ....
> Is there any
> DONT'S and NEVERS that I as a complete newbie to this technology need to know


 Don't expect to fully master the Mod in a day just take it easy and in a couple of days you'll be plain sailing.


----------



## incredible_hullk

auto tc control been my saviour for couple days

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## DougP

Tx @Sprint baby steps so they say


----------



## Raindance

@Kalashnikov, Thanks for the update news.

*WHAT'S NEW?*
1. Enhanced “AUTO+ TC Control” System
2. Streamlined UI to allow faster submenu to main menu transitions
3. Updated battery metering readings
4. V.2.21 communication port system
a. Allows firmware validation
5. AFC IC system enhanced to V.3.67 (applicable to L.E. model)
a. module now monitors both charge & amp absorption rate
b. enhanced utilization of volt multiplier
6. Bug fixes

Seems the bugs were broken! Lol.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Raindance said:


> @Kalashnikov, Thanks for the update news.
> 
> *WHAT'S NEW?*
> 1. Enhanced “AUTO+ TC Control” System
> 2. Streamlined UI to allow faster submenu to main menu transitions
> 3. Updated battery metering readings
> 4. V.2.21 communication port system
> a. Allows firmware validation
> 5. AFC IC system enhanced to V.3.67 (applicable to L.E. model)
> a. module now monitors both charge & amp absorption rate
> b. enhanced utilization of volt multiplier
> 6. Bug fixes
> 
> Seems the bugs were broken! Lol.
> 
> Cheers


I am still yet to notice any changes lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DougP

So far so good 
Loving this mod 
Power mode great clean smooth vape
Tried SS in auto mode and worked like a bomb 
Now for the big one kanthal in TC mode

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## stevie g

Just a tip it might work or not. 

For TCing Kanthal I've never had to take the FSK above 30% and most times around 5-10%.

If you want to try nichrome I had success at 0.7%


----------



## DougP

@Sprint 
Let me see if I got this right 
For TC on kanthal 
Atty off 
Press Fire button 
Then connect atty
Ensure that tc auto mode is off 
Go into xxx mode 
Set FSK to 10% to start and then increase from there till u find sweet spot

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DougP

Just by the by dunno if this will help 
The battery door loose rattle I managed to eliminate by manipulating the material pull strip for the battery. 
I found if I push it down flat and into mod on right side battery door sits tight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g

You have it right bar one exception, use Kanthal mode not xXx. I know they say use xXx mode but i never got it to work that way only in Kanthal mode did it work.


----------



## DougP

@Sprint forgot one thing 
Do u need to lock resistance as well or run unlocked


----------



## stevie g

Common wisdom is never lock resistance on this mod... haven't so far and no issues here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DougP

@Sprint thanks for all the advice 
Got it working great on billow v2.5 dual kanthal coils 
Settled of FSK curve of 25%, 230 C and 40 watts 
Vapes like a dream 
Tried with both resistance lock and unlock and there wasn't a difference

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Sprint
> Let me see if I got this right
> For TC on kanthal
> Atty off
> Press Fire button
> Then connect atty
> Ensure that tc auto mode is off
> Go into xxx mode
> Set FSK to 10% to start and then increase from there till u find sweet spot


Use xxx mode for if you running claptons or and other dodgy wire. I noticed TC kanthal mode on claptons doesnt work well. Then switch to xxx

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Just by the by dunno if this will help
> The battery door loose rattle I managed to eliminate by manipulating the material pull strip for the battery.
> I found if I push it down flat and into mod on right side battery door sits tight


could you snap a pic of this?


----------



## Silver

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Sprint thanks for all the advice
> Got it working great on billow v2.5 dual kanthal coils
> Settled of FSK curve of 25%, 230 C and 40 watts
> Vapes like a dream
> Tried with both resistance lock and unlock and there wasn't a difference



@Blends Of Distinction 
This device intrigues me
Especially that it can do temp control on Kanthal

How is that vape you described above compared to say the exact same atty and coil and juice but using Power mode - at say 40W ? Does that get too hot?


----------



## Kalashnikov

Silver said:


> @Blends Of Distinction
> This device intrigues me
> Especially that it can do temp control on Kanthal
> 
> How is that vape you described above compared to say the exact same atty and coil and juice but using Power mode - at say 40W ? Does that get too hot?


It does work quite well. But it does require some tinkering and fiddling.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g

Silver said:


> @Blends Of Distinction
> This device intrigues me
> Especially that it can do temp control on Kanthal
> 
> How is that vape you described above compared to say the exact same atty and coil and juice but using Power mode - at say 40W ? Does that get too hot?


I know you didn't address me but I'm going to chime in here. Using TC Kanthal it works and feels exactly like TC on SS. for instance when you take a pull and your cotton cannot keep up with wicking then the power drops off immediately saving you from a hot or dry hit. 

Really impressive that Hohm Tech did the impossible with TC.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Sprint said:


> I know you didn't address me but I'm going to chime in here. Using TC Kanthal it works and feels exactly like TC on SS. for instance when you take a pull and your cotton cannot keep up with wicking then the power drops off immediately saving you from a hot or dry hit.
> 
> Really impressive that Hohm Tech did the impossible with TC.



Ok but lets take this a bit further @Sprint - and thanks for chiming in

Suppose at 40W there was no problem of a dry hit when using normal power mode. Ie the coil and wicking was fine for the length of drags one does. Then my question would be how different would the vape be using temp control? Surely it should be the same if the temp it is set to is the same as the temp it would naturally get to under power mode?

And another comment. If temp control is used as you said to prevent a dry hit - surely then one doesnt have the "optimal" coil/wick combo in there? 

It just seems that with temp control its easy to throw in any coil and run it without dry hits but that doesnt mean one is necessarily always getting the best possible vape out of that coil? 

Maybe I am misunderstanding something and it probably is owing to my lack of experimentation with TC.


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Sprint..if you on a tank my guess wud be yes but not so much on a dripper..this way u know when to reload

i also love flavours that need a consistent temp like milkshakes and coconut and i love kanthal for dual coils cos less wraps for higher resistance. this mod really works and is a dream...just need hohmtech to give a manual on fsk rather than their "its like vodoo" video for the fsk setting



Silver said:


> Ok but lets take this a bit further @Sprint - and thanks for chiming in
> 
> Suppose at 40W there was no problem of a dry hit when using normal power mode. Ie the coil and wicking was fine for the length of drags one does. Then my question would be how different would the vape be using temp control? Surely it should be the same if the temp it is set to is the same as the temp it would naturally get to under power mode?
> 
> And another comment. If temp control is used as you said to prevent a dry hit - surely then one doesnt have the "optimal" coil/wick combo in there?
> 
> It just seems that with temp control its easy to throw in any coil and run it without dry hits but that doesnt mean one is necessarily always getting the best possible vape out of that coil?
> 
> Maybe I am misunderstanding something and it probably is owing to my lack of experimentation with TC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

Silver said:


> Ok but lets take this a bit further @Sprint - and thanks for chiming in
> 
> Suppose at 40W there was no problem of a dry hit when using normal power mode. Ie the coil and wicking was fine for the length of drags one does. Then my question would be how different would the vape be using temp control? Surely it should be the same if the temp it is set to is the same as the temp it would naturally get to under power mode?
> 
> And another comment. If temp control is used as you said to prevent a dry hit - surely then one doesnt have the "optimal" coil/wick combo in there?
> 
> It just seems that with temp control its easy to throw in any coil and run it without dry hits but that doesnt mean one is necessarily always getting the best possible vape out of that coil?
> 
> Maybe I am misunderstanding something and it probably is owing to my lack of experimentation with TC.


I've observed the following. With the TC enabled regardless of Kanthal, nickel or SS you can arrive at as hot a vape as 40w will reach in power mode or TC mode.

The reason I don't use TC is simple. I don't like instant ramp up and one consistent temp. I prefer how it feels when it ramps slower and builds up.

Another thing and this is the main one for me... I like to sometimes boil the liquid and then pull a very saturated flavourful hit into my mouth then sort of squash my cheeks in so the vapor coats my mouth and I get intense flavor without having to inhale anything.

You can't do that in TC mode because the mod keeps the coil from boiling until you take a pull where the air coming in over the cools makes the power spring to life.

In a nutshell TC for me doesn't work for mouth to lung hits and it is too mono dimensional for my tastes.

I will use it though if I want to drain every last drop before a liquid change without worrying about a dry hit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Sprint said:


> I don't like instant ramp up and one consistent temp. I prefer how it feels when it ramps slower and builds up.



This resonated with me
And for this I am referring to a slow long restricted lung hit.

Interesting what you say about the MTL. Thanks @Sprint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

@Silver 
With my style of vaping TC helps a lot 
I take very long lung hits so tend to draw for 4 seconds plus. I also tend to chain vape so will have five or six of these long draws with very little pause in between. When doing this in power mode I find that my tank and juice gets friggin hot and the more Vapes I take the hotter it gets and the flavor starts to drop off (coil getting dry and heat cooking juice)
With TC mode I can draw as long as i like and the vape gets to a certain temp point and stays there. Using TC mode with my style of vape helps a lot. With that said you also have to get the TC mode right for your style of vaping. Some people want to set watts very high and hit coil hard at the outset and have the temp mode cut it to control it. I don't like doing it that way because the vape almost reverberates like on/off/on/off. I prefer to set my watts lower and have the TC mode step in when things get to hot or the coils starts to dry out.
The art of getting watts/temp right takes a lot of fiddling. 
On the hohm slice you now have a third dimension to now factor in Watts/temp/FSK curve when using kanthal so now u gotta juggle between the three 
I have almost got it right

Just on another point using TC mode on coils and mods that use a TCR value can also be very different from mod to mod.
Most times the TCR profiles are not correct and the vape in TC is just plain crap. If you look at the experienced DNA guys you will see that they set their TCR points differently from most standard .csv config files. 
What is remarkable here is that the home slice doesn't use that technology it has its own Voodo stuff  but I will say this TC control on this mod is absolutely amazing. It's smooth and just works it makes TCR TC Mode look stupid

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Has anyone had luck finding a sleeve?
I've picked up the odd scuff on the base and looking for a sleeve to prevent further nicks?


----------



## DougP

On Reddit forum they mentioned a company in the USA that sells them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Silver
> With my style of vaping TC helps a lot
> I take very long lung hits so tend to draw for 4 seconds plus. I also tend to chain vape so will have five or six of these long draws with very little pause in between. When doing this in power mode I find that my tank and juice gets friggin hot and the more Vapes I take the hotter it gets and the flavor starts to drop off (coil getting dry and heat cooking juice)
> With TC mode I can draw as long as i like and the vape gets to a certain temp point and stays there. Using TC mode with my style of vape helps a lot. With that said you also have to get the TC mode right for your style of vaping. Some people want to set watts very high and hit coil hard at the outset and have the temp mode cut it to control it. I don't like doing it that way because the vape almost reverberates like on/off/on/off. I prefer to set my watts lower and have the TC mode step in when things get to hot or the coils starts to dry out.
> The art of getting watts/temp right takes a lot of fiddling.
> On the hohm slice you now have a third dimension to now factor in Watts/temp/FSK curve when using kanthal so now u gotta juggle between the three
> I have almost got it right
> 
> Just on another point using TC mode on coils and mods that use a TCR value can also be very different from mod to mod.
> Most times the TCR profiles are not correct and the vape in TC is just plain crap. If you look at the experienced DNA guys you will see that they set their TCR points differently from most standard .csv config files.
> What is remarkable here is that the home slice doesn't use that technology it has its own Voodo stuff  but I will say this TC control on this mod is absolutely amazing. It's smooth and just works it makes TCR TC Mode look stupid



Thanks @Blends Of Distinction 
Sorry for late response
That was very well explained in an easy to understand manner. Perfect. Understand you spot on
Now i need to try a toot on your Slice when we meet up next... 
Sounds great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Loving this mod  All thanks to @KieranD and @capetocuba

There's a few improvements on these ones since they are the latest. Some of the improvements on these are: 

1. Casing has been improved
2. Comes with latest firmware (all previous Slices had original firmware this is shipped with FSK 1.2.3)
3. All come with the new fire button and wide platform for good clicky feel
4. Color coating is now baked for 4 days versus 2 (makes for harder color shell)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Silver said:


> @Blends Of Distinction
> This device intrigues me
> Especially that it can do temp control on Kanthal
> 
> How is that vape you described above compared to say the exact same atty and coil and juice but using Power mode - at say 40W ? Does that get too hot?


I'm vapeing at 48.6w .60ohm at490f on kanthal heads on my clieto. The vape is warm and thick,just a superior vape than on a regular device imo. I love this mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

kev mac said:


> I'm vapeing at 48.6w .60ohm at490f on kanthal heads on my clieto. The vape is warm and thick,just a superior vape than on a regular device imo. I love this mod!



Thanks @kev mac , this mod intrigues me
Not helping my motto that i dont really need more mods !
Maybe i do really need this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DougP

@Silver see Kieran got them in check out the different colors

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Raindance

daniel craig said:


> Loving this mod  All thanks to @KieranD and @capetocuba
> 
> There's a few improvements on these ones since they are the latest. Some of the improvements on these are:
> 
> 1. Casing has been improved
> 2. Comes with latest firmware (all previous Slices had original firmware this is shipped with FSK 1.2.3)
> 3. All come with the new fire button and wide platform for good clicky feel
> 4. Color coating is now baked for 4 days versus 2 (makes for harder color shell)



Damn! Now I need to upgrade mine! LOL. @daniel craig Post a pic of the front so the improved button design can be envied by all of us with the OLD model?

Cheers!


----------



## daniel craig

Raindance said:


> Damn! Now I need to upgrade mine! LOL. @daniel craig Post a pic of the front so the improved button design can be envied by all of us with the OLD model?
> 
> Cheers!


Will post a pic just now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

I fight off the desire to buy one, daily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Waine said:


> I fight off the desire to buy one, daily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why fight it, you know you eventually will give in...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Waine said:


> I fight off the desire to buy one, daily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Go on, you know u wanna!

Won't go wrong but - you can run this as complicated or simple as you want. I slap a TFV8 on it and just go on watt setting or go full on with Kanthal tc if the desire grips you. A mod for any day - no mess no fuss. It just works, beautifully. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

@Raindance here's the slice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Waine said:


> I fight off the desire to buy one, daily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You won't go wrong, I parked off all other mods and I'm now using this full time. It's even priced really good. You get more than what you pay for with this mod and I can guarantee you that this will be the best mod you ever used once you just learn how to use it properly. It really does work to TC kanthal, it's no joke.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Thanks @daniel craig. Looks very nice in white as well.Those buttons sure look bigger. Trying to compare to mine but it being black it is hard to estimate just how much larger they went. 
Looks like you have a great tank on there as well.


----------



## daniel craig

Raindance said:


> Thanks @daniel craig. Looks very nice in white as well.Those buttons sure look bigger. Trying to compare to mine but it being black it is hard to estimate just how much larger they went.
> Looks like you have a great tank on there as well.


Mines is the silver Limited Edition paired with a serpent mini 25mm. It's an excellent setup, so far I'm loving the battery life on it, the user interface didn't take long to get familiar with. As soon as I got mine I did the update and it was really easy and hassle free.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DougP

@daniel craig you happy with the serpent mini. What's your go to build in it


----------



## daniel craig

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @daniel craig you happy with the serpent mini. What's your go to build in it


At the moment I'm using a similar build to what @Rob Fisher uses. I use it in single coil mode exclusively because I feel it performs best with a single coil. My build is a simple 26g spaced coil 7 wraps. I'm yet to try out an N80 build, I think the N80 build will be best if you vaping fruity flavor and require crisp notes. Kanthal is more for your dessert type flavors IMO. I've been using the serpent mini 25mm for about 2 or 3 weeks now and its performed excellent even though I'm using a simple build.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DougP

@daniel craig tx for feedback watching the serpent thread with interest I'm still searching for that one RTA that's has it all.
so far it appears tossup between mage or serpent 25


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @daniel craig tx for feedback watching the serpent thread with interest I'm still searching for that one RTA that's has it all.
> so far it appears tossup between mage or serpent 25



@Blends Of Distinction Doug the Serpent Mini 25 beats the Mage for the simple reason is that it is built well... I had two Mages and while the flavor was good the build was really bad... the threads were gritty and a real hassle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @daniel craig tx for feedback watching the serpent thread with interest I'm still searching for that one RTA that's has it all.
> so far it appears tossup between mage or serpent 25


I haven't used the Mage RTA but according to Rob and some of the other guys, the build quality on the Mage is crap however tye flavor it produces is excellent (like the Petri RDA flavor). With the Mage the wicking is a little more complicated. The serpent mini 25mm is extremely easy to build and wick, it has the wicking ring which makes it so much easier to wick. So far it has been a top performing RTA for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DougP

Tx Rob and Daniel for the feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Silver said:


> Thanks @kev mac , this mod intrigues me
> Not helping my motto that i dont really need more mods !
> Maybe i do really need this one


@Silver , I don't think you'll be sorry.plusi got my limited edition for $49.95usd,hard to beat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Would anyone recommend this mod even though I am not big into Temperature Control. How does a 25mm Atty fit, any overhang?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov

Waine said:


> Would anyone recommend this mod even though I am not big into Temperature Control. How does a 25mm Atty fit, any overhang?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


25 fits perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

No overhang with 25mm at all.


----------



## greybush

Kalashnikov said:


> 25 fits perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 71027


Sold.. Found my new mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

This mod is definitely on my list of stuff to buy when my vape budget clears up. 
Have you guys seen these batteries? Hohm Grown 26650s
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/26650-batteries/products/hohm-grown-26650

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

I like how this battery has both the CDR and Pulse rates on the wrapper.
Now to wait for Mooch to confirm them , but I'd imagine it should be relatively close if they actually put the CDR on it.


----------



## 4RML

Hi all , I have taken a look at some information about the meaning of fsk and found its math formula, it's binary, so basically you see it as set as mechanical now being a chip and that chip stabilises a wobble, ie when your vape material goes out of range in your preset curve the mathematics of the fsk binds the material so as the material can be read as stable again, buy using your percent of how much fsk you need is like adding sugar to a cup of coffee,the more percent of fsk the hulk holding onto the wire to make it stable . I'm sure the DNA does all of this it's the way people manual set there curve, they just gave the hohm slice a external one that helps us do that same function easier..with fsk math. No offence I have vaped kanthal on my DNA in temp ni80 you get my drift, simply put I'm going to get me a blue one slice of hohm,....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Hey @4RML, do you have a link? Id be very interested to see that formula! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

Ezekiel said:


> Hey @4RML, do you have a link? Id be very interested to see that formula!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hey! You're alive @Ezekiel ! I was just saying to someone the other day that I hadn't seen you on in ages!


----------



## 4RML

Ezekiel said:


> Hey @4RML, do you have a link? Id be very interested to see that formula!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frequency-shift_keying#/issues


----------



## 4RML

got me this blue slice of

hohm, thanks as all made it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 4RML

Chaps update on the product?to update it the battery needs to be installed?


----------



## stevie g

Battery installed.
Enter advanced insanity mode
Upgrade port = ON


Install driver on PC then plug in mod and run update utility. Drivers are in the driver folder of the update utility software download.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

4RML said:


> got me this blue slice of
> View attachment 71482
> hohm, thanks as all made it


Show us the mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DougP

Currently have version 1.2.4 is this latest as u don't see newer update on their website


----------



## 4RML

Yup I need to use a comp with windows ten.


----------



## stevie g

4RML said:


> Yup I need to use a comp with windows ten.


Why?. It works on windows 7 I just had a bit of trouble with the driver for 10 minutes.


----------



## daniel craig

4RML said:


> Yup I need to use a comp with windows ten.


It does work on windows 7 but you just need to get the drivers installed.


----------



## 4RML

I will look into it.


----------



## 4RML

Hi there, ran into a brick wall, demon killer alien wire has ribbon wire in it and the blue slice is well let me say I know not what it may or may not be doing, I do think ribbon is a challenge for temperature control. Any takers to test this theory. Let us know , as to say I am under the impression that fsk is 4 dimensional, I think a fifth of dimension towards discerning, ie what ever.


----------



## stevie g

You need to know which is the lowest resistance strand and wire type before you will know what parameters to work with.


----------



## 4RML

Kalashnikov said:


> Show us the mod

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 4RML

Got a awt yellow and it's from Pieter from vaporise.co.za it is light year's above in order to be able to meet up with the needful manner of the blue slice in comparison to the hohm grown cell.


----------



## Raindance

4RML said:


> Got a awt yellow and it's from Pieter from vaporise.co.za it is light year's above in order to be able to meet up with the needful manner of the blue slice in comparison to the hohm grown cell.



I also went and bought a second cell and found it outperformed the hohm grown cell. However after a couple of charges the hohm cell seems to have caught up with the Brillipower. Both seem to last about a day and a bit.


----------



## DougP

I bought the ijoy 26650 battery. Performs slightly better than the hohm one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Has anyone found sleeves for the Slice yet?


----------



## daniel craig

Rude Rudi said:


> Has anyone found sleeves for the Slice yet?


None available locally, however if I'm not mistaken, Jwraps have a nice looking wrap for the mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudolph

daniel craig said:


> None available locally, however if I'm not mistaken, Jwraps have a nice looking wrap for the mod.



Hi. Hoe does one contact Jwraps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

Google...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rudolph said:


> Hi. Hoe does one contact Jwraps?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



www.jwraps.com they us based


----------



## Rudolph

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rudolph

Hi. Can someone please assist with the software update. I have downloaded the updater and the new version. I select it on the program and the go to the device and select the update port. It does not pick up on the program and the device says connect to cpu and then after a while just reboots to default settings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

Rudolph said:


> Hi. Can someone please assist with the software update. I have downloaded the updater and the new version. I select it on the program and the go to the device and select the update port. It does not pick up on the program and the device says connect to cpu and then after a while just reboots to default settings
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



1. Download the updater
2. Download the .DFU file
3. Open the update and load the DFU
4. Set the device to update mode
5. Connect the device 
6. Update

I'm guessing you issue is it step 5? If this is the case it means you did not install the drivers. For some reason, some OS's do not automatically install the drivers. If I'm not mistaken, included in the download there's a folder which has the drivers. Just install it manually.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rudolph

Rudolph said:


> Hi. Can someone please assist with the software update. I have downloaded the updater and the new version. I select it on the program and the go to the device and select the update port. It does not pick up on the program and the device says connect to cpu and then after a while just reboots to default settings
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Never mind. It was a driver issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudolph

daniel craig said:


> 1. Download the updater
> 2. Download the .DFU file
> 3. Open the update and load the DFU
> 4. Set the device to update mode
> 5. Connect the device
> 6. Update
> 
> I'm guessing you issue is it step 5? If this is the case it means you did not install the drivers. For some reason, some OS's do not automatically install the drivers. If I'm not mistaken, included in the download there's a folder which has the drivers. Just install it manually.



Thanx. Got the driver after a struggle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Rudolph said:


> Thanx. Got the driver after a struggle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a common problem. I've had the same problem. How did you solve it ?


----------



## Rudolph

daniel craig said:


> It's a common problem. I've had the same problem. How did you solve it ?



Just tried all the drivers. By clicking on. One of them it opened the application and read the device. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov

I really want a cover for this device

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rudolph

Kalashnikov said:


> I really want a cover for this device



I agree. It would just make it so much better. What options do we have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudolph

Hi. Anyone interested in buying my Slice. Just over a month old. Complete with box and all papers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Rudolph said:


> Hi. Anyone interested in buying my Slice. Just over a month old. Complete with box and all papers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try the Classifieds?


----------



## Rudolph

Andre said:


> Try the Classifieds?



Sure. Just thought I should test the waters first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

@Rudolph you not liking it?


----------



## Rudolph

daniel craig said:


> @Rudolph you not liking it?



Its a great mod. I just cannot find a sleeve for it and so I worry too much about scratching it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

Rudolph said:


> Its a great mod. I just cannot find a sleeve for it and so I worry too much about scratching it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the only place you can get a wrap from is Jwraps. They have some good looking wraps for it.


----------



## Andre

Please help Hohm Slice boffins. 

I cannot get the mod back to Watts mode. If I click the Mode button 3 times quickly (as the manual says), it takes me to advanced TC mode with the options of Kanthal, NiCr of xXx. The main screen shows Watts and Celsius, not Watts only.


----------



## GMacDiggity

@Andre If you click 3 times again does it not shift you to the watt mode? Should cycle each 3-click through these: Watts -> Metal type TC (Not sure what is actually called) (Ti, SS, Ni) -> Advanced TC options (xxx, Kanthal, Ni80)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

press top button 3times, then 3 times again to get to xxx make sure its blinking and 3 times again

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

GMacDiggity said:


> @Andre If you click 3 times again does it not shift you to the watt mode? Should cycle each 3-click through these: Watts -> Metal type TC (Not sure what is actually called) (Ti, SS, Ni) -> Advanced TC options (xxx, Kanthal, Ni80)





Rafique said:


> press top button 3times, then 3 times again to get to xxx make sure its blinking and 3 times again


Thank you, clicking the Mode button 3 times twice did the trick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phanatik

i'm a little disappointed in the mod's finish and a lot disappointed in myself.
I dropped it once, unfortunately on tar as i has getting into my car. Now the paint is chipped and coming off consistently.
Any DIY projects out there to remove the paint completely and respray or finish it in a way that it looks good again?


----------



## Phillip868

My Setup 
- Hohm Slice With Hohm Grown Battery set at 45w, 250deg, FSK 25% TC Kanthal
- Smok TF-RTA With G4 deck including original Quad Claptons at 0.16ohm. Wicked with Cotton Candy, Currently I have some Threesome in there.

What I Like: 
Super fast charging from PC,
The Best Vape I have had in years.
Buttons are nice and Clicky,
Easy to use (in watts mode,)
Build Quality makes my Istick 60w look like a China Shop reject. This thing has weight.
Fires the C~^p out of anything I throw at it. This works beautifully,

What I don't like:
Hand feel. The straight edge at the bottom could have been rounded more.
Battery life of Hohm Grown Cell,
Very Steep learning curve if you have never used TC before.
Just like Andre had trouble going back to watts mode, I struggled a full 2hrs until I found a youtube video to help. ( however I did figure the Menu out quite quickly while trying to switch back)
The fact that I wanted a blue one, added to cart, got busy, 5 min later it was sold out. Although the black does look better with the TF-RTA.

I actually bought the TF-RTA from a forum member a whole week before I decided that I need more power. Everywhere I looked I could only find mods capable of firing above 0.1-0.15 ohm. The thing is, that was too high a limit for what I had planned to build at in my new tank..
Then @KrayFish404 suggested I have a look at the Slice, I broke my wallet (and robbed a bank) and got one from the Cartel. I am still not disappointed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Phillip868 said:


> View attachment 78097
> My Setup
> - Hohm Slice With Hohm Grown Battery set at 45w, 250deg, FSK 25% TC Kanthal
> - Smok TF-RTA With G4 deck including original Quad Claptons at 0.16ohm. Wicked with Cotton Candy, Currently I have some Threesome in there.
> 
> What I Like:
> Super fast charging from PC,
> The Best Vape I have had in years.
> Buttons are nice and Clicky,
> Easy to use (in watts mode,)
> Build Quality makes my Istick 60w look like a China Shop reject. This thing has weight.
> Fires the C~^p out of anything I throw at it. This works beautifully,
> 
> What I don't like:
> Hand feel. The straight edge at the bottom could have been rounded more.
> Battery life of Hohm Grown Cell,
> Very Steep learning curve if you have never used TC before.
> Just like Andre had trouble going back to watts mode, I struggled a full 2hrs until I found a youtube video to help. ( however I did figure the Menu out quite quickly while trying to switch back)
> The fact that I wanted a blue one, added to cart, got busy, 5 min later it was sold out. Although the black does look better with the TF-RTA.
> 
> I actually bought the TF-RTA from a forum member a whole week before I decided that I need more power. Everywhere I looked I could only find mods capable of firing above 0.1-0.15 ohm. The thing is, that was too high a limit for what I had planned to build at in my new tank..
> Then @KrayFish404 suggested I have a look at the Slice, I broke my wallet (and robbed a bank) and got one from the Cartel. I am still not disappointed.



The battery does get better after a few cycles. Charge it in bay charger a few times to get it a nice slow charge. after that you can use anything to charge

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Phillip868

Kalashnikov said:


> The battery does get better after a few cycles. Charge it in bay charger a few times to get it a nice slow charge. after that you can use anything to charge


Thanks Man, only problem is the bay charger, we have one at work for charging 18650 torch batteries, will that work with the 26650?


----------



## Kalashnikov

Phillip868 said:


> Thanks Man, only problem is the bay charger, we have one at work for charging 18650 torch batteries, will that work with the 26650?


If it fits it will work

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Phillip868

Kalashnikov said:


> If it fits it will work


Shot, will try it. Thanks


----------



## daniel craig

Phillip868 said:


> Thanks Man, only problem is the bay charger, we have one at work for charging 18650 torch batteries, will that work with the 26650?


I charge the 26650 on my i4. It does work. The battery life does get better after a cycle on an external charger. Mine lasts me a while but that may be because I vape at 40w.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit

Phillip868 said:


> Thanks Man, only problem is the bay charger, we have one at work for charging 18650 torch batteries, will that work with the 26650?


If the slot is big enough to house the battery then it should work yes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Got the menu sorted now I think. Until I do not use the mod for some time and forget again. 

TC on Kanthal really works, but one some times have to fine tune again if you take off the tank and re-attach. Quite easy though.

Used to 18650 batteries on Reos, this battery seems never ending to me. I did the initial charge on an external charger. Despite the battery size the mod is very hand friendly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig

Andre said:


> Got the menu sorted now I think. Until I do not use the mod for some time and forget again.
> 
> TC on Kanthal really works, but one some times have to fine tune again if you take off the tank and re-attach. Quite easy though.
> 
> Used to 18650 batteries on Reos, this battery seems never ending to me. I did the initial charge on an external charger. Despite the battery size the mod is very hand friendly.


With the latest update I don't think you have to fine tune it again. When you remove the tank from the mod, do not press the fire button. This way it will not clear the current settings.


----------



## Andre

daniel craig said:


> With the latest update I don't think you have to fine tune it again. When you remove the tank from the mod, do not press the fire button. This way it will not clear the current settings.


I installed the latest update, and, no, it does not clear the current settings. It just reads the setup a little different from time to time, which means one has to do small adjustments to get it to your style. Like the guy from Hometech explained in that video.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit

Andre said:


> I installed the latest update, and, no, it does not clear the current settings. It just reads the setup a little different from time to time, which means one has to do small adjustments to get it to your style. Like the guy from Hometech explained in that video.


Yeah I saw that vid. You have to play with the fsk temp curve a little. When you find you sweet spot with the temp curve and you not using the auto + TC level mode. Lock your resistance. Then you don't have to adjust the temp curve. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Anybody have a buddy in the States coming over maybe ? See there is a huge special on here


----------



## Anneries

I should really stop view this thread as it pops up. FOMO is really nagging me to pull the trigger. Keeping fingers crossed for a small bonus at the end of the year, very unlikely, but then I will spoil myself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Daniel said:


> Anybody have a buddy in the States coming over maybe ? See there is a huge special on here


Altho thats not for the limited edition ones so no fast charging


----------



## Tockit

Tockit said:


> Yeah I saw that vid. You have to play with the fsk temp curve a little. When you find you sweet spot with the temp curve and you not using the auto + TC level mode. Lock your resistance. Then you don't have to adjust the temp curve.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


@Andre, Ignore my post above...obviously i was talking through my ass. yess you need to adjust the FSK temp curve when swapping tanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tockit said:


> @Andre, Ignore my post above...obviously i was talking through my ass. yess you need to adjust the FSK temp curve when swapping tanks


Hehe, fortunately I have not gotten around to trying your suggestion. I keep the FSK at 10 % and just adjust the temp up or down depending on how hot or cool the vape is after swapping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Andre said:


> Hehe, fortunately I have not gotten around to trying your suggestion. I keep the FSK at 10 % and just adjust the temp up or down depending on how hot or cool the vape is after swapping.


You loving the mod so far?


----------



## Andre

daniel craig said:


> You loving the mod so far?


Yip, very versatile in functionality, awesome battery life and still comfortable in hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF

Are you guys still happy with your Hohm Slice. 
I need another mod because if unforseen issues and was looking at this

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique

Yip

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GMacDiggity

@GregF Still very happy, use it every day and I think the only thing that gets to me is that it isn't the prettiest device in the world (quite industrial, I do have the black one tho so that doesn't help). It is solid as ever though, feels like a well machined and solid thing in the hand, appears to be built to last. But extremely happy with how it works, not had an issue with it. Really great device imo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit

Yup, still happy with the performance even though the paint job didn't hold up, I have it all sanded down and now im trying to decide on what paint to use and the colour. Its the only device i have and it hasn't skipped a beat.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Tockit said:


> Yup, still happy with the performance even though the paint job didn't hold up, I have it all sanded down and now im trying to decide on what paint to use and the colour. Its the only device i have and it hasn't skipped a beat.


could i see how it looks sanded down?


----------



## Tockit

Here you go. Hohmslice Raw. 


























Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## spiv

@Tockit, that looks really good. Leave it raw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik

mine is also peeling tremendously... Pity, because i really liked the blue.
@Tockit , if you do repaint it please let me know how you went about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

spiv said:


> @Tockit, that looks really good. Leave it raw.


That thought has crossed my mind many times. Even thought I might just high polish it. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMacDiggity

Just thought I would add in here, my paintjob is going strong. Bit of normal wear and tear but not peeling or anything, I don't treat it especially carefully either. I did see that the first runs paint wasn't the best. Think they may have rectified this now for the new buyers.

The raw one does look good!


----------



## Kalashnikov

Tockit said:


> Here you go. Hohmslice Raw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


That looks the tits lol was it a mission? And what sand paper did you use?


----------



## Kalashnikov

it seems as the paint varies beteen the different colours. My friend has the blue. He got it a month ago and the paint came off after one scratch. Granted once a piece peels it does tend to expand over time. Mine has held up very strong from what its been through. Its been dropped many times. it goes in my pockets with keys have dropped beer all over it. I have decided i dont plan to sell it so i stopped worrying about keeping it in good nick. its a very good device to use as a work horse especially cause i can throw on bigger tanks that need 80W fire them and deplete my battery but not mind cause i can charge it right back up in 30 minutes...

But anyway the red one paint seems very strong and i purchased mine when this thread was started.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tockit

Kalashnikov said:


> That looks the tits lol was it a mission? And what sand paper did you use?


naah wasn't to difficult, just some areas where the paint wasn't bubbling that took a bit longer but not by much though. i had some 120grit sand paper laying around and it worked a treat.


----------



## Tockit

Kalashnikov said:


> it seems as the paint varies beteen the different colours. My friend has the blue. He got it a month ago and the paint came off after one scratch. Granted once a piece peels it does tend to expand over time. Mine has held up very strong from what its been through. Its been dropped many times. it goes in my pockets with keys have dropped beer all over it. I have decided i dont plan to sell it so i stopped worrying about keeping it in good nick. its a very good device to use as a work horse especially cause i can throw on bigger tanks that need 80W fire them and deplete my battery but not mind cause i can charge it right back up in 30 minutes...
> 
> But anyway the red one paint seems very strong and i purchased mine when this thread was started.
> View attachment 81304
> View attachment 81305


Yeah mine looked the same as yours. if you run your finger nail up and down the peeled areas you will see the paint flakes more. it was then i decided fukkit and sanded it all off.


----------



## Tockit

GMacDiggity said:


> Just thought I would add in here, my paintjob is going strong. Bit of normal wear and tear but not peeling or anything, I don't treat it especially carefully either. I did see that the first runs paint wasn't the best. Think they may have rectified this now for the new buyers.
> 
> The raw one does look good!


That's what i thought aswell, Bought my mod on 24 October 2016. and then read about the paint peeling and mine was going strong till about the middle of December


----------



## GMacDiggity

Tockit said:


> That's what i thought aswell, Bought my mod on 24 October 2016. and then read about the paint peeling and mine was going strong till about the middle of December



Hmm, may be in trouble then  

Mines looking even less worn than @Kalashnikov 's one so hoping all is good. But share the same opinion, not stressed if it gets hurt cause I won't be selling it. Great workhorse and the fast charging is great!! Spot on for a mod to have to power things at home


----------



## Raindance

Tockit said:


> That's what i thought aswell, Bought my mod on 24 October 2016. and then read about the paint peeling and mine was going strong till about the middle of December


I treated mine very politely but the paint is bubbling where it makes contact with my hand and fingers. Seems I'm sweating paint striper or something. Upside is that i now have a kickass mod i can take anywhere without fear of scratches or bumps. It is almost like a Land Rover, if it leaked oil it would be.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## daniel craig

GregF said:


> Are you guys still happy with your Hohm Slice.
> I need another mod because if unforseen issues and was looking at this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Still loving mine, My paint is still on

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## GregF

Thanks for all the replies guys. Looks like I will be getting one then!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

Raindance said:


> I treated mine very politely but the paint is bubbling where it makes contact with my hand and fingers. Seems I'm sweating paint striper or something. Upside is that i now have a kickass mod i can take anywhere without fear of scratches or bumps. It is almost like a Land Rover, if it leaked oil it would be.
> 
> Regards


Did you get yours from VC?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Hmmmm this or the VapeDroid C1D2 ...decisions decisions ... now someone buy my Minikin demmit


----------



## Andre

Mine (Silver one from VapeCartel) still going strong @GregF. Paint still 100%. I did put an o-ring around the 510 to prevent atomizers scratching around it. Solid device. Love the battery life. Same size as a Reo Grand - just thicker on the backside.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

GregF said:


> Are you guys still happy with your Hohm Slice.
> I need another mod because if unforseen issues and was looking at this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Still happy with the Slice and use it daily, I don't think you will be sorry if purchased.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

daniel craig said:


> Did you get yours from VC?


Nope, SV, one of the first. In this thread somewhere there is a post that the next batch after mine were apparently better coated and baked than the batch mine is from.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Andre said:


> Mine (Silver one from VapeCartel) still going strong @GregF. Paint still 100%. I did put an o-ring around the 510 to prevent atomizers scratching around it. Solid device. Love the battery life. Same size as a Reo Grand - just thicker on the backside.


Carefull @Andre, you'll give the girl a complex...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

GregF said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys. Looks like I will be getting one then!


@GregF vc doesnt have stock...they have the latest version with better paint..sirvape has in stock but i think its v1

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit

Andre said:


> Mine (Silver one from VapeCartel) still going strong @GregF. Paint still 100%. I did put an o-ring around the 510 to prevent atomizers scratching around it. Solid device. Love the battery life. Same size as a Reo Grand - just thicker on the backside.


little bit of meat on the backside always a good thing . just how i like my ladies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Raindance said:


> Carefull @Andre, you'll give the girl a complex...





Tockit said:


> little bit of meat on the backside always a good thing . just how i like my ladies.


Well, if you want to run that engine properly!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## spiv

I have 2 unsqonkable regulated mods and I've had my eye on this mod for a long time. I don't NEED it, I WANT it.

My new year's resolution was to cool it on the gear. I'm as torn as Natalie Imbruglia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

spiv said:


> I have 2 unsqonkable regulated mods and I've had my eye on this mod for a long time. I don't NEED it, I WANT it.
> 
> My new year's resolution was to cool it on the gear. I'm as torn as Natalie Imbruglia.


get it. You won't be in a hurry to get anything else after it. The hohmslice will help you save money.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## spiv

Tockit said:


> get it. You won't be in a hurry to get anything else after it. The hohmslice will help you save money.



That's what I thought about my Hotcig R150. Although... That did stay as one of my main mods for half a year. My Cuboid turns 1 today and still works amazingly.

But a device with real temp control may finally get me into it and put Clapton's back in rotation without it warming the vape to "freshly boiled kettle steam" temperature.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tockit

spiv said:


> That's what I thought about my Hotcig R150. Although... That did stay as one of my main mods for half a year. My Cuboid turns 1 today and still works amazingly.
> 
> But a device with real temp control may finally get me into it and put Clapton's back in rotation without it warming the vape to "freshly boiled kettle steam" temperature.


FYI, I had a hotcig R150 before the hohmslice. I have the hohmslice longer than I had the hotcig. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

On a related issue, the 26650 battery that comes with this device may take a few cycles to come into its own but long term performance is amazing. Better than the Brilpower which seems to impress initially but now no longer compares to the hohm grown. The fact that the mod purchase price includes a battery makes this a real good deal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## spiv

@Tockit, you and the rest of this thread have twisted my rubber arm. VC should get stock this month. I'm after a silver one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Caramia

spiv said:


> @Tockit, you and the rest of this thread have twisted my rubber arm. VC should get stock this month. I'm after a silver one.


You will not be disappointed, I also have the silver, and the paint is holding up a lot better than the red (which I might also just sand down).
Hohm Slice and Vape Cartel's post sales service FTW!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tockit

spiv said:


> @Tockit, you and the rest of this thread have twisted my rubber arm. VC should get stock this month. I'm after a silver one.


Trust me you will Thank us actually when you do get it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik

The hohm slice is my primary day to day mod.
I have paired it with an avo 24 bottom airflow, got some Fused Aliens in there from the bearded vaper, and use it constantly between 80 - 90w.
This combo alone has seen 130mls of XXX alone. i cannot put it down. else it's the complyfe that's screwed on for my custard and dessert vapes, with standard kanthal 24g coils, on temp control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Yesterday afternoons project was to nickel plate the Slice. This failed, possibly because this Zinc alloy may be more alloy than Zink. Back to the drawing board, thinking a decent paint may be the only solution now. Must say that the various shades of dark grey the plating turned into is rather attractive, if only it did not peal off. Would not mind getting the same effect with paint.




Lesson learned, next...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz

Raindance said:


> Yesterday afternoons project was to nickel plate the Slice. This failed, possibly because this Zinc alloy may be more alloy than Zink. Back to the drawing board, thinking a decent paint may be the only solution now. Must say that the various shades of dark grey the plating turned into is rather attractive, if only it did not peal off. Would not mind getting the same effect with paint.
> View attachment 81715
> View attachment 81716
> 
> 
> Lesson learned, next...


Probably should have used a base copper plate and then nickel.
Thats how they did my steel spokes and judging by the wear patches on my Alien's trim ring, the way Smok did it too.
If you're going the paint route, make sure to use a "special metals" primer.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig

@Raindance Is it possible to Hydro-dip it?


----------



## Bear_Vapes

Im also thinking im buying this mod cause of the good things im hearing about it. Does anyone know if vape cartel sells the LE version? I want the fast charging cause my ipower takes 5hrs to charge!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Bear_Vapes said:


> Im also thinking im buying this mod cause of the good things im hearing about it. Does anyone know if vape cartel sells the LE version? I want the fast charging cause my ipower takes 5hrs to charge!


Yes they do.


----------



## daniel craig

@Bear_Vapes iirc the LE has the design on it. 







I'm not 100% certain but I think only the LE has this design.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Raindance

daniel craig said:


> @Raindance Is it possible to Hydro-dip it?


Hi Daniel C, truth be told I have never tried that but think one would need to have a proper base coat in place before trying. Should work then. However, on the raw metal alloy is a difficult material to get paint to adhere to so I doubt it would work as a primary coat.

Regards

(P.S. Nice idea which is growing on me now.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Let us see how well Hammerite all in one really is. I am hopeful that this will stick better than the original paint at least. Used a round wire brush in the drill press to get all the gray deposits off and really roughed up the surface. Some of the nickel did attach itself to the surface but very uneven and patch patch.


I rounded off some of the sharp edges while i had the opportunity.


Can not seem to get a proper representation of the colour, its hammered bronze. Looks rather nice.


The fact that the first coat of very fine mist spray attached itself to the metal and spread nicely and not act like water on a freshly polished car, gives me some positive indications this might work.

Here's hoping for the best.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Tockit

I was thinking of using rustoleum cobalt blue flexi grip. It's the same as plasti dip. You can pull it off after a while. Maybe if I fancy a new colour I can pull it off. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Raindance

Finished product. Messed up a few spots handling it before the paint set properly. Will touch these up once i have a positive verdict on how this coating performs.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Daniel

That looks brilliant man.... Sure you'll get some requests


----------



## gdigitel

@Raindance was there any difficulty putting it back together with the paint on due to paint thickness?


----------



## Raindance

gdigitel said:


> @Raindance was there any difficulty putting it back together with the paint on due to paint thickness?


Not really although i must add I did spray most of it with the contact joints facing the surface the items were laying on to try and avoid these issues. The negative contact lug that connects under the 510 connection was the biggest challenge as its orientation plays a major role in determining if everything is going to fit back together again. If you plan on doing the same, take pictures of its placement before taking it appart. The 510 connection is a simple press fit once the lock ring holding the negative lug has been removed.

Regards

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Kalashnikov

If any of you guys are keen on a slice you wanna start sanding down i have mine for sale http://www.ecigssa.co.za/hohm-slice-sm25-combo.t33420/


----------



## phanatik

Raindance said:


> Finished product. Messed up a few spots handling it before the paint set properly. Will touch these up once i have a positive verdict on how this coating performs.
> View attachment 81881



That looks SICK.
What paint did you use? (brand etc)
Method? (how many coats etc)
Was it a pain to disassemble and reassemble? 

Want to do mine so badly!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

phanatik said:


> That looks SICK.
> What paint did you use? (brand etc)
> Method? (how many coats etc)
> Was it a pain to disassemble and reassemble?
> 
> Want to do mine so badly!!!


The paint is Hammerite hammered bronze (+/-50/50 paint to thinners), spray painted using a low pressure spraygun, about three coats in ten minute intervals the first one being very thin. As always easy to take appart but note an earlier post on putting back together. The negative lug is a bit of a female dog. Also, the positive wire needs to be desoldered and resoldered to remove and replace the board.

The hardest part is cleaning up afterwards and waiting for the paint to dry. Leave to dry for at least 24 hours.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit

Raindance said:


> The paint is Hammerite hammered bronze (+/-50/50 paint to thinners), spray painted using a low pressure spraygun, about three coats in ten minute intervals the first one being very thin. As always easy to take appart but note an earlier post on putting back together. The negative lug is a bit of a female dog. Also, the positive wire needs to be desoldered and resoldered to remove and replace the board.
> 
> The hardest part is cleaning up afterwards and waiting for the paint to dry. Leave to dry for at least 24 hours.


I guess it's time I get me a spare mod before spraying mine. Ain't nobody going 24hrs without a vape. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

any idea when they will be back in sa?


----------



## phanatik

Raindance said:


> The paint is Hammerite hammered bronze (+/-50/50 paint to thinners), spray painted using a low pressure spraygun, about three coats in ten minute intervals the first one being very thin. As always easy to take appart but note an earlier post on putting back together. The negative lug is a bit of a female dog. Also, the positive wire needs to be desoldered and resoldered to remove and replace the board.
> 
> The hardest part is cleaning up afterwards and waiting for the paint to dry. Leave to dry for at least 24 hours.


thanks a Mill, @Raindance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g

My Slice is acting weird and I'd like to know if anyone else has noticed this.

I run a 26g 9wrap dual coil and when my battery runs down to 50-40% it stops outputting full wattage.

I'll put it on 40w and above but it doesn't get any stronger it still feels like 30 watts.

This is on the Hohm grown cell and an Ijoy 30A cell.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Sprint said:


> My Slice is acting weird and I'd like to know if anyone else has noticed this.
> 
> I run a 26g 9wrap dual coil and when my battery runs down to 50-40% it stops outputting full wattage.
> 
> I'll put it on 40w and above but it doesn't get any stronger it still feels like 30 watts.
> 
> This is on the Hohm grown cell and an Ijoy 30A cell.


Is that in normal wattage mode? with all those auto tc things disabled. Have you calculate what vols its should fire for 40W?


----------



## stevie g

Kalashnikov said:


> Is that in normal wattage mode? with all those auto tc things disabled. Have you calculate what vols its should fire for 40W?


 normal wattage mode. Cannot calculate volts as you can move them up and down but the vape stays the same except if you go lower than 30w, then it will scale down. 

Put in a fresh battery and it's fine again. 

Both batteries are 6 months old and have been rotated so 3 months each.

Maybe this is a characteristic of 26650 batteries but I never noticed it before.


----------



## Bear_Vapes

Sprint said:


> normal wattage mode. Cannot calculate volts as you can move them up and down but the vape stays the same except if you go lower than 30w, then it will scale down.
> 
> Put in a fresh battery and it's fine again.
> 
> Both batteries are 6 months old and have been rotated so 3 months each.
> 
> Maybe this is a characteristic of 26650 batteries but I never noticed it before.


Could be low voltage on the battery. My ipower does not fire more than 60w if my battery level is below 50%. Thats because the volts are too low and i get a weak vape. Just charge the batteries full.


----------



## GMacDiggity

@Sprint I think in the settings there is an option for full insanity or something like that in the advanced settings? I know I read at some point that there are different settings that scale the wattage a bit. Should ramp up to 40w after a second or so?

Think it is just how it curves the power on the uptake?

Will check if I can find the settings when I get hohm  , didn't bring it to work today

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g

Bear_Vapes said:


> Could be low voltage on the battery. My ipower does not fire more than 60w if my battery level is below 50%. Thats because the volts are too low and i get a weak vape. Just charge the batteries full.


I wouldn't complain if I could get 60w out of it. I think it must be in need of a firmware update or I'm going to rollback to the previous firmware.

A 26650 @50% battery life is capable of more than 30w that's why I'm scratching my head - and it's 2 separate high quality batteries


----------



## stevie g

GMacDiggity said:


> @Sprint I think in the settings there is an option for full insanity or something like that in the advanced settings? I know I read at some point that there are different settings that scale the wattage a bit. Should ramp up to 40w after a second or so?
> 
> Think it is just how it curves the power on the uptake?
> 
> Will check if I can find the settings when I get hohm  , didn't bring it to work today


thanks for the Suggestion. The insanity settings are only for TC though. 

I think the firmware has crapped out.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Sprint said:


> I wouldn't complain if I could get 60w out of it. I think it must be in need of a firmware update or I'm going to rollback to the previous firmware.
> 
> A 26650 @50% battery life is capable of more than 30w that's why I'm scratching my head - and it's 2 separate high quality batteries


mine would push out 50watts till the battery completely drained. Maybe try doing the firmware again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GMacDiggity

Sprint said:


> thanks for the Suggestion. The insanity settings are only for TC though.
> 
> I think the firmware has crapped out.



Hmm, thats not ideal.

Maybe try setting it to 51% Insane or Maximum Insanity in the TC+ Settings and then go back to wattage and see if its better? Maybe just some stupidity of the settings crossing over?


----------



## stevie g

GMacDiggity said:


> Hmm, thats not ideal.
> 
> Maybe try setting it to 51% Insane or Maximum Insanity in the TC+ Settings and then go back to wattage and see if its better? Maybe just some stupidity of the settings crossing over?


will give it a go and let you know.


----------



## stevie g

Loaded old firmware and issue is resolved yay!. 

Will try new firmware again at some point.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Standard Slice inbound got it for a bargain and buddy brining it in from the States. Presume only difference is the fast charge port?


----------



## stevie g

charging IC and Ceramic baked paint.... that's what the website says anyway.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## therazia

I was sceptical after reading a lot of reviews but they seemed to have sorted most of the issues (Cracking paint job & loose battery door) people had with the first run. 

The only thing that I don't yet understand is how the battery works. Like I vape at 45W in wattage mode on my 0.5ohm Uwell SE-1. After a full charge the battery drops to 92 when I have my first pull. After about 3 more it goes down to 70 something then lasts forever until its finally down to 10. 

When I put it in the usb charge it pops back to 24% after I removed the tank. This leads me to believe that the chip calculates what the battery is capable of safely doing and displays a relative percentage to accommodate for the battery drain so you can more or less see the expected lifetime. 

This is only an assumption and maybe someone can help me here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Polar

therazia said:


> I was sceptical after reading a lot of reviews but they seemed to have sorted most of the issues (Cracking paint job & loose battery door) people had with the first run.
> 
> The only thing that I don't yet understand is how the battery works. Like I vape at 45W in wattage mode on my 0.5ohm Uwell SE-1. After a full charge the battery drops to 92 when I have my first pull. After about 3 more it goes down to 70 something then lasts forever until its finally down to 10.
> 
> When I put it in the usb charge it pops back to 24% after I removed the tank. This leads me to believe that the chip calculates what the battery is capable of safely doing and displays a relative percentage to accommodate for the battery drain so you can more or less see the expected lifetime.
> 
> This is only an assumption and maybe someone can help me here.


Bought the LE version second hand, paint's peeling and flaking like little tiny pins being stabbed in my eyes.

Find the same thing with the battery percentage indicator. Falls to around 34% rapidly and then just lasts.

Another thing that bugs me about it is TC stainless (haven't tried other metals). It seems to heat rather excessively. Where I would normally vape around 470 degrees Fahrenheit on other devices, the Slice gives me a warmer vape even at 300 degrees Fahrenheit. Same tank, coils and locked resistance.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## stevie g

Polar said:


> Bought the LE version second hand, paint's peeling and flaking like little tiny pins being stabbed in my eyes.
> 
> Find the same thing with the battery percentage indicator. Falls to around 34% rapidly and then just lasts.
> 
> Another thing that bugs me about it is TC stainless (haven't tried other metals). It seems to heat rather excessively. Where I would normally vape around 470 degrees Fahrenheit on other devices, the Slice gives me a warmer vape even at 300 degrees Fahrenheit. Same tank, coils and locked resistance.


don't lock resistance, this has been discussed and resistance lock is not needed.

Second, did you clear the resistance before seating the new tank?.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar

Sprint said:


> don't lock resistance, this has been discussed and resistance lock is not needed.
> 
> Second, did you clear the resistance before seating the new tank?.


Nope and nope, been treating it as any other TC device. I seat the tank, select mode>SS>316 then unlock resistance>lock resistance.

From my perspective resistance would need to be locked so the device have a reference point to measure the amount the resistance increases in order to estimate the temperature. Are you saying this is not so for the Slice? I'll have to look into this this


----------



## Kalashnikov

Polar said:


> Bought the LE version second hand, paint's peeling and flaking like little tiny pins being stabbed in my eyes.
> 
> Find the same thing with the battery percentage indicator. Falls to around 34% rapidly and then just lasts.
> 
> Another thing that bugs me about it is TC stainless (haven't tried other metals). It seems to heat rather excessively. Where I would normally vape around 470 degrees Fahrenheit on other devices, the Slice gives me a warmer vape even at 300 degrees Fahrenheit. Same tank, coils and locked resistance.


I noticed if you fully charge the battery then switch off the device. Then switch it back on with the battery fully charged it helps the levels. I believe when it is put on it loads information up of the battery everytime and other variables.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## stevie g

Polar said:


> Nope and nope, been treating it as any other TC device. I seat the tank, select mode>SS>316 then unlock resistance>lock resistance.
> 
> From my perspective resistance would need to be locked so the device have a reference point to measure the amount the resistance increases in order to estimate the temperature. Are you saying this is not so for the Slice? I'll have to look into this this


Fire the device with no atomizer attached that'll clear resistance.

It's counter intuitive but really does work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar

Sprint said:


> Fire the device with no atomizer attached that'll clear resistance.
> 
> It's counter intuitive but really does work.


Thanks @Sprint. It's like I just vaped a different device. Its actually temp controlling now 

Silly Hohmtech

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar

Kalashnikov said:


> I noticed if you fully charge the battery then switch off the device. Then switch it back on with the battery fully charged it helps the levels. I believe when it is put on it loads information up of the battery everytime and other variables.


Also worked for me, 20 puffs later and still hanging at 86%.

Any other nifty tricks I should be aware of?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

daniel craig said:


> View attachment 59922
> 
> 
> *MATERIALS*​
> 
> 
> 101W
> 26650 powered
> Flatline ohm 0.000001
> Temp Control - EVERYTHING (YES, kanthal & ceramic infused too)
> Solo Update & Charge port
> Adaptive Fast Charge IC* *(Charge At Up To 3A)*
> Baked Ceramic Symbol Layer*
> 31.9% less surface area than Wrecker G2
> 4 button system with 3 button layout
> Dual-Release point battery door (slide with hand, or lift with finger)
> 510 with deep pocket & high tensile pin
> Engineered in California...not just “designed”
> 500 DAY WARRANTY
> *Available on Limited Edition model (as shown), release date: May 2016.
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> View attachment 59927
> 
> 
> *SPECIFICATIONS*​
> 
> . Chip: FSK1, TC-XT Series (T24SMX v3.2)
> 
> . Battery: 26650-powered
> 
> . Temp Control: Ni, SS, Ti, NiCr, K, W, & Ceramic Infused (YES, temp control EVERYTHING. No limits here)
> 
> . Wattage Output; 10W -101W (all modes)
> 
> . Voltage Output; FSK1 Intellichip, automation
> 
> . Temperature Range: 200°F - 700°F
> 
> 93°C - 372°C
> 
> . Ohm Resistance Range: Flatline - 0.000001Ω - 3Ω
> 
> . Temp/Watt Increments：0.1 (10-49.9: WATTS MODE)
> 
> 1.0(50-101: WATTS MODE)
> 
> 1.0°C (TEMP MODE)
> 
> 10.0°F (TEMP MODE)
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *FEATURES*​
> 
> We believe in no limits. We believe in precision. We believe in efficiency. We put quality & safety above all. welcome to the world's first device that incorporates the best of the best every mod has ever offered... now you can put all other mods to rest...
> 
> 
> Temperature Control the "impossible"... KANTHAL NICHROME CERMIC INFUSED & everything else
> + Supports TC (K1) Kanthal, (NiCr) Nichrome, (W) Tungsten, (Ni) Nickel, (Ti)Titanium. (SS 304,316,317,430) Stainless Steel, Ceramic lnfused coils & tanks...no limits here...
> 
> 
> Integrated FSK1 Intellichips execute multiple tasks
> + Supports variable output banding on amperage & wattage adjustments so chip does not fluctuate in wide variations *Result: increased battery life, coils, cotton, jnd (educes battery amperage stress
> 
> 
> 101W yep, ONE HUNDO + 1
> Solo Update & Adaptive Fast Charge Port6
> + Supports 1.5hr charge on LE4 & 4hr on SE6
> 
> 
> Baked ceramic symbol layer6
> Dual-Release point battery door (slide with hand, lift with finger)
> Battery contact footprint has 47% more surface area than traditional 150W-250W + device average
> + Candidates of measure: Fuchai 200W, Snow Wolf 200W, IPV3-Li 165W, Sigelei 15OW TC. Tesla 160W, WiSmec RX250
> 
> + Eliminates battery contact stress, & battery power spiking
> 
> 
> . Inside & Out 100% engineered and designed in the United States (not just "designed")
> System menu & instruction manual written by English vapers, in English
> Concaved FIRE button for finger ergonomics
> Flatline 0.0000010Ω - 3Ω (run it all!...no limits here)
> full-face push pin with high-tension spring 510
> + Ensures pure contact for utmost energy flow
> 
> * Result: eliminates another energy stress point
> 
> 
> 64Kb Onboard ROM to handle all computations of proprietary algorithms and EPT2: valuations
> ______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Here are some video links:
> *



@daniel craig I need your help as I seem to remember you know your way around this mod.How do you make the hit harder?I watched the video and got Advanced insanity mode but couldn't get the FSK adjustment. My hit is weak on this usually good mod.
I would really appreciate any help .P.S.I had this working great but don't know what I did and now it's like no hit.I got to the FSK and put it to 80% still no go.I don't care about temp control or all that I just want the good hit I previously had.Wish I could set and forget.


----------



## daniel craig

kev mac said:


> @daniel craig I need your help as I seem to remember you know your way around this mod.How do you make the hit harder?I watched the video and got Advanced insanity mode but couldn't get the FSK adjustment. My hit is weak on this usually good mod.
> I would really appreciate any help .


You mean in temp control mode? FSK mode is used to TC any material. Let me just check mine out quick and get back to you.


----------



## daniel craig

@kev mac I understand what you are experiencing.

Basically try this:
1. Make sure your coil is at room temp. 
2. Press the button above the fire button (menu button) 3 times and select XXX
3. Hold the wattage up, wattage down and menu button to access the settings menu. 
4. Select FSK curve and start off at like 1%
5. Exit menu. 
6. Take a look at your wattage and see if it's too low which would cause major ramp up. If this is the case, press the fire button 3 times and select a higher wattage. 
7. Adjust the temp to your liking. 


Side notes: in the settings menu (accessed by holding the menu, wattage up and down buttons) I leave auto TC off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

@kev mac what I think is happening here is that the coil isn't cool which is causing the changes in FSK Curve to not apply. It could be possible that the resistance reset which caused all of this to happen because if your coil is warm, the resistance changes slightly and the chip will take this changed resistance to be the actual resistance of the atomizer and try working with that resistance. The changes you make on the FSK curve are going to apply to the resistance when the atomizer is warm and not the actual room temp resistance of the atty.


----------



## kev mac

daniel craig said:


> @kev mac I understand what you are experiencing.
> 
> Basically try this:
> 1. Make sure your coil is at room temp.
> 2. Press the button above the fire button (menu button) 3 times and select XXX
> 3. Hold the wattage up, wattage down and menu button to access the settings menu.
> 4. Select FSK curve and start off at like 1%
> 5. Exit menu.
> 6. Take a look at your wattage and see if it's too low which would cause major ramp up. If this is the case, press the fire button 3 times and select a higher wattage.
> 7. Adjust the temp to your liking.
> 
> 
> Side notes: in the settings menu (accessed by holding the menu, wattage up and down buttons) I leave auto TC off.


@daniel craig sorry to be a pest but I've always had trouble with this mod,but when I accidentally hit the right settings it is great.I guess I must have fiddled with it by changing tanks.
However when I push the 2 mentioned buttons I only get Auto +TC controll or advanced insanity menu.I somehow managed to find FXK and adjusted it to 75% yesterday but still a weak hit.Ive watched the Hohm Slice video and the guy gets the desired hit in no time,not so for me I find the tutorial a bit vague. I'd love to get this straight cause it is a good device when you get it right.p.s. When pressing the on -off button 3 x I only get the wire selection not xxx


----------



## Raindance

kev mac said:


> @daniel craig sorry to be a pest but I've always had trouble with this mod,but when I accidentally hit the right settings it is great.I guess I must have fiddled with it by changing tanks.
> However when I push the 2 mentioned buttons I only get Auto +TC controll or advanced insanity menu.I somehow managed to find FXK and adjusted it to 75% yesterday but still a weak hit.Ive watched the Hohm Slice video and the guy gets the desired hit in no time,not so for me I find the tutorial a bit vague. I'd love to get this straight cause it is a good device when you get it right.p.s. When pressing the on -off button 3 x I only get the wire selection not xxx


I know the feeling @kev mac, press three times for the first menu, then press three times again for the next and three times again .... And so on. The menu system is quite complicated and gets me every time.

Glad to see mention of this under rated mod on the forum again though. Hope this helps.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

kev mac said:


> @daniel craig sorry to be a pest but I've always had trouble with this mod,but when I accidentally hit the right settings it is great.I guess I must have fiddled with it by changing tanks.
> However when I push the 2 mentioned buttons I only get Auto +TC controll or advanced insanity menu.I somehow managed to find FXK and adjusted it to 75% yesterday but still a weak hit.Ive watched the Hohm Slice video and the guy gets the desired hit in no time,not so for me I find the tutorial a bit vague. I'd love to get this straight cause it is a good device when you get it right.p.s. When pressing the on -off button 3 x I only get the wire selection not xxx


Yeah, their menu is different. I knew it when first started playing with the Slice - once I got what I wanted, just left it there and now have no idea how to adjust or use the menu. I attach their manual for you, maybe it could help.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

kev mac said:


> @daniel craig sorry to be a pest but I've always had trouble with this mod,but when I accidentally hit the right settings it is great.I guess I must have fiddled with it by changing tanks.
> However when I push the 2 mentioned buttons I only get Auto +TC controll or advanced insanity menu.I somehow managed to find FXK and adjusted it to 75% yesterday but still a weak hit.Ive watched the Hohm Slice video and the guy gets the desired hit in no time,not so for me I find the tutorial a bit vague. I'd love to get this straight cause it is a good device when you get it right.p.s. When pressing the on -off button 3 x I only get the wire selection not xxx


That is no problem at all.

First things first. Make sure the atomizer and the coil is at room temp before you start. Remove the atty, let it cool down and press the fire button when the atty is removed to set the resistance to 0.

Once the above is done, screw on the atty. 

Press the on/off button 3 times to bring up the advanced TC mode which will display "Kanthal NiCr and XXX" select XXX by scrolling with the wattage up/down button.

#3 Next step is to hold down the wattage up an down button (both) and the on/off button. By holding down these 3 buttons you should enter the advanced insanity menu. Scroll through this menu by using the wattage up button and select 'FSK Temp Curve'. I recommend starting at a low percentage first (maybe 3 or 4%) and press the fire button to confirm this. Then exit the menu.

Now on your home screen which displays the temperature or wattage depending on what you select (I will explain more).

If you are seeing temperature on this screen, press the fire button 3 times to change it to wattage. Now you should be seeing wattage and can make wattage adjustments. I would say set the wattage a bit high to avoid ramp up time.

Once you got the wattage set right, press the fire button 3 time to view the temperature and adjust the temperature to your liking.

Now comes the guess work, if you set the temperature to let's say 300°F then you would expect a warm vape. (Remember that Your FSK at this point is at 4% which you selected earlier on). Fire the atty and check if the vape is warm. If its still cool, up the FSK percentage using the method explained in #3. Test again and see if the vape is now warm. If its hot, then enter the FSK and drop the percentage.

Please let me know how it goes and if you need any help, feel free to ask.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

Raindance said:


> I know the feeling @kev mac, press three times for the first menu, then press three times again for the next and three times again .... And so on. The menu system is quite complicated and gets me every time.
> 
> Glad to see mention of this under rated mod on the forum again though. Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards


It's definitely the most under-rated device. It's by far the best value for money device I've ever purchased.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac

daniel craig said:


> That is no problem at all.
> 
> First things first. Make sure the atomizer and the coil is at room temp before you start. Remove the atty, let it cool down and press the fire button when the atty is removed to set the resistance to 0.
> 
> Once the above is done, screw on the atty.
> 
> Press the on/off button 3 times to bring up the advanced TC mode which will display "Kanthal NiCr and XXX" select XXX by scrolling with the wattage up/down button.
> 
> #3 Next step is to hold down the wattage up an down button (both) and the on/off button. By holding down these 3 buttons you should enter the advanced insanity menu. Scroll through this menu by using the wattage up button and select 'FSK Temp Curve'. I recommend starting at a low percentage first (maybe 3 or 4%) and press the fire button to confirm this. Then exit the menu.
> 
> Now on your home screen which displays the temperature or wattage depending on what you select (I will explain more).
> 
> If you are seeing temperature on this screen, press the fire button 3 times to change it to wattage. Now you should be seeing wattage and can make wattage adjustments. I would say set the wattage a bit high to avoid ramp up time.
> 
> Once you got the wattage set right, press the fire button 3 time to view the temperature and adjust the temperature to your liking.
> 
> Now comes the guess work, if you set the temperature to let's say 300°F then you would expect a warm vape. (Remember that Your FSK at this point is at 4% which you selected earlier on). Fire the atty and check if the vape is warm. If its still cool, up the FSK percentage using the method explained in #3. Test again and see if the vape is now warm. If its hot, then enter the FSK and drop the percentage.
> 
> Please let me know how it goes and if you need any help, feel free to ask.


@daniel craig ,thanks for the info and patience .I was able to get a much better vape and now that I can navigate the menu better I think I'll get my desired vape in time,right now it's 100% better.It is a great mod albeit a bit complicated to adjust,thanks again !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Andre said:


> Yeah, their menu is different. I knew it when first started playing with the Slice - once I got what I wanted, just left it there and now have no idea how to adjust or use the menu. I attach their manual for you, maybe it could help.


YES @Andre ,although a great mod that is a real performer and a bargain it's a ***** to adjust and navigate .The video tutorials make me giggle as the owner zips through the steps like we are as familiar as he is with it.Still when it's set properly I love it.Thanks !


----------



## kev mac

Raindance said:


> I know the feeling @kev mac, press three times for the first menu, then press three times again for the next and three times again .... And so on. The menu system is quite complicated and gets me every time.
> 
> Glad to see mention of this under rated mod on the forum again though. Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards


Thanks @Raindance ,it obviously gets me every time also but I agree this is a great mod.People should do themselves a favor and not be put off by the sometimes complicated menu because this is superior once set up right,and the price is ridiculous for what you get.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I know this is a really old thread, so I'm taking a chance here. Anyone have one or two of these mods that's dead? I need to harvest a 510 or two maybe. Broke mine while trying to remove it.


----------

